# Naruto 649 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Sep 25, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2013)

Motivational speech from the Gokage. Just to get us really excited.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

Naruto gets solod by a branch while Sasuke solos with 0 difficulty.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Sep 25, 2013)

648 was a bunch of baloney if you ask me but I hope 649 has something worth looking out for.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope we'll see Kakashi again and some combo from the gokages and Naruto.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 25, 2013)

Really hope Kakashi shows up. I'm so bored.


----------



## Abz (Sep 25, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I hope we'll see Kakashi again and some combo from the gokages and Naruto.





Rosi said:


> Really hope Kakashi shows up. I'm so bored.



I don't think we have long now...he's the last one now.....if anything i could actually see him saving their asses similar too this moment




...he said he would protect naruto....and team 7 for that matter


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 25, 2013)

Kishi needs to stop the stalling. No flashbacks, no boring speeches, no combo attacks that lead to absolutely nothing. Just get some shit done.

Let Madara get SM. Let Sasuke get PS (and Rinnegan?). Let Naruto get Yin Kurama. Let Madara and Obito kill the goddamn alliance.

I just want full power Naruto vs. Obito and full power Sasuke vs. Madara.


----------



## Zelavour (Sep 25, 2013)

I just want to see some action now, for too many chapter we've had nothing but endless talking and maybe 1 or 2 attacks THAT FAILED to do that they were meant to do.
No more "we can do it!" "dont give up!" crap, just get to the damn action already, we get the point by now!!

I wanted to see Naruto and Sasuke team up vs Obito, and what do we get? A damn flashback after a cool cliffhanger from the last chapter -_-

So i predict we'll see nothing but talking in the upcoming chapter from the Kages that just arrived and seeing Naruto and Sasuke doing melee crap vs Obito that would end up failing anyway.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2013)

Juugo gets killed.
this is a serious prediction.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2013)

*Chapter 649 Prediction:*  Hopes of the Past and the Future


The agreement of the First Kages, and their resolution being passed on to the current generation.   The 5 Kage lead the charge following Naruto and Sasuke's attack, whom block Obito's attack and while appears they failed, they struck a vital blow on the Juubi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 25, 2013)

I predict another slow chapter.... a plot so fucking slow with things that are not relevant ( only for fodders )


----------



## Sifus (Sep 25, 2013)

The preview says Sasuke and Oro finally do something.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Really hope Kakashi shows up. I'm so bored.



Pretty much this. Kakashi needs spotlight time now


----------



## Shakar (Sep 25, 2013)

Tobirama says Naruto is like Hashirama.

Madara panel with no speech.

Obito says this world is meaningless.

Fodders are shown internally struggling.

Naruto says something.

Chapter ends.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2013)

The bijuu start acting up in naruto wasn't there a preview of them a couple weeks ago. This chapters seems to correlate with the one about sasuke. The next one or the one after should be the bijuu one.

Also I expect naruto to give the kages chakra.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2013)

Kakakshi returns but then takes one good look at all the shit that happened while he was gone, and runs back to kamui land to fap once again.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2013)

Motivational speech continues.


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2013)

mizukage gets excited again when she sees sasuke


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 26, 2013)

> "the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!!
> *and Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?"*



I like where this next chapter might be going.


----------



## Lyanna (Sep 26, 2013)

Since the powerful combo of Naruto's FnJ (Feelings no jutsu) and Hashi's FnJ+ TnJ finally riled up the fodders and the Gokages, I predict more action from the SA headed by the Gokages and the Hokages. Perhaps more reality-angsting from Juubito, while Naruto and Sasuke shove some hax combo to his arse. Madara would continue his attempts of screwing Hashi with his chakra rod (it would be an interesting twist IF he managed to take over Hashi, irdk). Kakashi may make his grand entrance from Kamui land in the last page.

Seriously Kishi, bring back Kakashi already


----------



## Jad (Sep 26, 2013)

I like how Naruto has the Kage Bunshin Sign in that preview page.

The last time he used that technique though was when..............someone help me here?


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 26, 2013)

Experience shoulda taught us not to go by previews


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2013)

Those "previews" are fake as shit. When i read them what happens in the chapter does not match up.

Anyway a bunch of pages will be dedicated to the gokage and their villages *getting ready* to attack the shinju or whatever. Some more panels of naruto and sasuke not using any jutsu. Maybe a piece of flashback signifying hope. Kakashi may get some coverage or madara and hashi coverage i don't know.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 26, 2013)

I predict buttsecks involving Orochimaru and Shino.


----------



## Abz (Sep 26, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Experience shoulda taught us not to go by previews





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Those "previews" are fake as shit. When i read them what happens in the chapter does not match up.
> 
> Anyway a bunch of pages will be dedicated to the gokage and their villages *getting ready* to attack the shinju or whatever. Some more panels of naruto and sasuke not using any jutsu. Maybe a piece of flashback signifying hope. Kakashi may get some coverage or madara and hashi coverage i don't know.



the last few 'previews' have actually been somewhat correct...just several weeks in advance....


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2013)

so we will find out why sasuke waited for oro? 


and.... 5 kages not even mentioned


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2013)

Then the next chap or chap afterwards could be fairly interesting. Orochimaru will show his alternate plan(i guess)...helping the alliance can't be all he is here for. Since sasuke is mentioned i guess he will stop tag teaming obito with naruto. 

They should be up to something big to stop sasuke from fighting the main threat.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a feeling sasuke and oro are about to backstabbing the alliance they were called the third power for a reason. I think they want either the fruit of the juubi or the juubi itself


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2013)

ok, sasuke distracts madara and obito whilr orochimaru hot wires the juubi and jacks it off


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2013)

all I want is oro awesomeness like this chapter. he didn't do anything but he trolled the fandom with senjutsu susanoo


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> ok, sasuke distracts madara and obito whilr orochimaru* hot* wires the* juubi *and* jacks it off*



 WTF Man ?


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2013)

juubi is  acar you filthy filthy person


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 27, 2013)

Fodder nin get panels


----------



## KyubiiMode (Sep 27, 2013)

according to Preview, My predict we can see hiruzen in prime


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 27, 2013)

Kakashi has to join the battlefield. I predict no fucks will be given about kabuto, yamato, anko and the fodders atsui and samui. They will come only in epilogue.

Less naruto and sasuke vs obito and more of flashbacks and taking and less action


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2013)

sasuke gives everyone cs. thus, giving all of thme cs kyuubi chakra


----------



## Abz (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a feeling that we are going to receive something of a deja vu..... 

remember at the start of the manga...how sasuke and naruto worked together to compromise zabuza and the water prison jutsu....or when sasuke took on the to demon brothers...and went to protect sakura and the 'bridge builder' Tazuna..i think something parallel is going to happen here...

because honestly....i don't think we have long til kakashi comes back... I can see him saving those 2 like he did back then against zabuza and the demon brothers...


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 27, 2013)

So hold up if the previews are correct only a week or 2 in advance, what was last weeks preview, maybe we should go by that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 27, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> So hold up if the previews are correct only a week or 2 in advance, what was last weeks preview, maybe we should go by that.



"the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"

this one ? 

that was the last one before the new one


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2013)

Abz said:


> I have a feeling that we are going to receive something of a deja vu.....
> 
> remember at the start of the manga...how sasuke and naruto worked together to compromise zabuza and the water prison jutsu....or when sasuke took on the to demon brothers...and went to protect sakura and the 'bridge builder' Tazuna..i think something parallel is going to happen here...
> 
> because honestly....i don't think we have long til kakashi comes back... I can see him saving those 2 like he did back then against zabuza and the demon brothers...



Didn't that already happen a few chapters ago followed by "only I will cut away the past"?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2013)

Madara gets the DNA from shodai to be able to use senjutsu  but not how people expect the face of shodai on his chest enters sage mode. He will use hashiramas face boob as a battery like sasuke used juugo


----------



## Rai (Sep 27, 2013)

More bla bla bla.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 28, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> "the bijuu battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"
> 
> this one ?
> 
> that was the last one before the new one


this preview counted for this week no? After all this chapter had the bijuu talk among the kages, and Naruto did clash with Juubito again.

Looking at it in a way, the previews are fairly accurate right now, but with one week delay.

Last week we didnt get a preview, right? So we cant really tell what will happen this week, or should we consider the other preview still valid for it? We just know that we should expect a move by Orochimaru next week.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2013)

Ugh!  Next chapter is going to focus on the 5 Living Kages and their responses to Hashirama's begging.  Hashirama has never been this boring/annoying.

Not looking forward to it


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 29, 2013)

all the fodders will blindly charge against Mads, only to become nutrients for the giant penis wood
typical 'unpredictable' shounen hero naruto will come up with a typical 'unpredictable' shounen plan to outsmart the hormone driven obito
kakashi will come back and pluck obito's eye out 


come to think of it, it's so obvious now. the giant wood represents obito's deeply repressed teenage angst and sexual frustrations for rin that grew out of proportion because because she died b4 he could tap that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 29, 2013)

aw come on, Hashi is awesome 


Btw, predictionfiction tiem.

Title: Trust 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter starts with the alliance welcoming the 5 kages. Meanwhile, the 5 kages are observing what is going on there when they notice that Sasuke is actually fighting against Obito, side by side with Naruto. Tsunade and Gaara are the only ones who seen happy among them, while the others hold a look of mistrust.

At this moment, Naruto and Sasuke are thrown back by Obito's counter. They arrive right before the kages, with their backs turned to them. 

Obito: "You can try as much as you want. You wont achieve anything, not even your own regret."

Naruto: "We will keep on trying! Everybody is here now-"

Obito: "You should give up hope."

Naruto: "Why would I? When I am just witnessing the proof - he takes a glance at Sasuke - that i shouldnt give up?"

Sasuke is silent, looking at Obito.

Obito: "Heh."

Naruto: "What is so funny?"

Obito: "Havent you wondered, that things might not be what they seem to be?"

Naruto glares at Obito.

Obito: "You denial the infinite tsukuyomi so vehemently, when you are feeding yourself with your own foolish illusions."

Naruto: "What are you-"

Obito is looking at Sasuke: "Uchiha Sasuke. Can you trust him? Right now he is here, fighting by your side. But, are you sure its for real? Havent you questioned it yet?"

Sasuke: "........"

Obito: "Why are you fighting by their side? You, who have already lost everything...You, who are an Uchiha, just like us. What are you fighting for Sasuke?"

Sasuke: "...."

Obito: "Do you expect them to forgive you? What awaits for you in this reality's future? Do you think they will ever be able to trust Uchiha, after everything that happened? Do you believe that there is any hope for someone like you?"

Everybody is silent.

Naruto: "gh-"

Obito: "Why would you fight against the dream that you wont be ever able to achieve? A dream that remains in the past, a dream that only the infinite tsukuyomi can make possible?"

Naruto looks angry at Obito, while Sasuke remains silent.

Obito: "See? He wont answer you this, because he is one of us. What is the use of fighting us here...and leave someone like him alive? You deny the infinite illusion, but arent you already under an illusion?"

Sasuke: "I..." - Sasuke starts to talk staring down.

Naruto looks at him.

Sasuke then closes his eyes, and starts to have a flashback:

Itachi's words in the background: *?People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. " *

We see Itachi poking his forehead when he was young.

Then cut to him arriving after the Uchiha massacre, and finding Itachi close to his parent's bodies.

*That?s how they define Reality.* 

We see Sasuke throwing himself in the water, and promising to achieve revenge.
*
But what does it mean to be ?correct? or ?true?? *

We see Orochimaru attacking him, and then he leaving the village with the sound 4.
*
"Merely vague concepts?"*

We see him stabbing Naruto's chest.

We see him attacking Orochimaru.

*"Their Reality may all be a mirage."* 

We see him arriving to fight Itachi, and Itachi questioning how far he could see.

We see Itachi's last words.

Sasuke: "he killed my mother, my father...and everyone in my clan. He is a rogue ninja and member of akatsuki."

Obito: "...all done on orders given to him by the leaf's top brass."

Then cut to him standing before the ocean.

"He left the name of "Uchiha" to you and deceived you all the way to end..."

*Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?? *

Cuts to Danzou about to die, and claiming that he had to kill them for the sake of the ninja world.

Then we see Sasuke asking Obito to transfer Itachi's eyes to him and claiming that he wants to destroy Naruto and everything that he stands for.

We cut to him seeing Edo Itachi and questioning why he didnt kill him, and Itachi saying that it was because he didnt know anything.

Itachi's words in the background.

"First, you must stop lying to yourself."

We see Sasuke staring at an unconscious Naruto on the VotE floor.

Then we see him question what is so funny to Itachi, and Itachi saying that not only sign posts guided him in his path.

Itachi: "You dont have to forgive me. No mather what you do from now on, I will love you forever."

End flashback.

Everybody in the alliance look shocked, even Naruto, and then we realize that they also saw and felt everything Sasuke did.

Sasuke looks up and answers: "I have lived an illusion long enough."

The end.



fuck the 15 minutes haha


----------



## auem (Sep 29, 2013)

Tobirama summons former Senju comrades..


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 29, 2013)

That'd be awesome. And then Orochimaru can summon the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> That'd be awesome. And then Orochimaru can summon the Uchiha clan.



Instead of Uchiha, how about some awesome Senju?


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 29, 2013)

Obito stomping everyone for the next 3 chapters, until last solution comes.... 8th GATE!!! Because of a non based chakra attack!!!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> this preview counted for this week no? After all this chapter had the bijuu talk among the kages, and Naruto did clash with Juubito again.
> 
> Looking at it in a way, the previews are fairly accurate right now, but with one week delay.
> 
> *Last week we didnt get a preview, right? So we cant really tell what will happen this week, or should we consider the other preview still valid for it? We just know that we should expect a move by Orochimaru next week*.



yes last week had no preview.... 

I don't know if we should consider the other preview valid but there was the talk about bijuu's so yes it should be vaild... 

Tha means this week is another shit chapter....

And the other week we should get sasuke and orochimaru's move


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 29, 2013)

I predict another slow progress chapter with hardly anything interesting aside from more Sasuke vs Naruto power level debates 


Then again, I hardly consider those interesting


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Instead of Uchiha, how about some awesome Senju?



dat would be awesome , we know senju clan defeated uchiha clan , but how... its a mystery


----------



## Xeros (Sep 29, 2013)

Kabuto RETURNS!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 29, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Kabuto RETURNS!



Don't do it Kishimoto. Not without company! And I don't mean Anko and Yamato


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2013)

i expect another plan failing and we all know it will because MOP has to happen.... so it also fails ck


fuck this fight


----------



## Shattering (Sep 29, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Kabuto RETURNS!



It's too soon, Kabuto will come back with Itachi and the manga can't end yet.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2013)

Shattering said:


> It's too soon, Kabuto will come back with Itachi and the manga can't end yet.



O great, just add more character to the battlefield. And give each of them their own speech. 

Kishi can stall this shit for years this way


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 29, 2013)

Kakashi will return and the alliance will see his memories.

There's no way Kishi will not show his friendship with young Obito


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 29, 2013)

Shattering said:


> It's too soon, Kabuto will come back with Itachi and the manga can't end yet.



Add Nagato. Remember, he's still inside the bottle.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2013)

The Kage give a motivational speech ( how many chapters has been dedicated to that now) and the alliance prepares to attack.

* Harashima shows an expression indicating pride after Tsunade completes a sentence. 

* Madara makes a sassy remark, or continues not giving a fuck. 

* Obito expresses mild annoyance. 

*A couple of panels will be dedicated to Naruto and Sasuke launching ultimately useless attacks.


----------



## Abz (Sep 29, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Kakashi will return and the alliance will see his memories.
> 
> There's no way Kishi will not show his friendship with young Obito





"I'll Listen to the story later..."


....shit....

you are actually on to something here....

If that happens...

everyone will be like....."oh fucking...jeeeesuuuuzzz whaat?!?!?!?"
​
This most secretive and reserved character will have his heart ripped out and displayed in autopsy for everyone to see.....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 29, 2013)

I just want the plot to move along , i dont give a shit abot any backstory or speach , even more less with so many characters in one place , at this point everything is boreing and anticlamatic from the story point of view , stop the god damn izamami chapters


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I just want the plot to move along , i dont give a shit abot any backstory or speach , even more less with so many characters in one place , at this point everything is boreing and anticlamatic from the story point of view , stop the god damn izamami chapters



the only back story I want is why it took Kakashi so damn long to come out Kamuiland.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 29, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Don't do it Kishimoto. Not without company! And I don't mean Anko and Yamato



Jiraiya and Konan tagging along with Kabuto for a timely save...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 29, 2013)

@raptorrage

I understand jiraiya but....Konan?


----------



## auem (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Instead of Uchiha, how about some awesome Senju?



that was my original proposition...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 30, 2013)

Revy said:


> That'd be awesome. And then Orochimaru can summon the Uchiha clan.



No. 

We've had enough of them.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh come on guys,those sharingans at Obito's hideout aren't gonna use themselves.


----------



## zuul (Sep 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> No.
> 
> We've had enough of them.



There is never enough Uchiha.

Best possible thing would be Sasuke slaughtering Konoha people and use their corpses to edo tenseid the Uchiha.
It would make Fugaku proud too.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 30, 2013)

Revy said:


> Oh come on guys,those sharingans at Obito's hideout aren't gonna use themselves.



Kishi will drop it just like every other plotline he introduced. 


zuul said:


> There is never enough Uchiha.



Kishi needs to remember that he created other characters besides the Uchiha. 



> Best possible thing would be Sasuke slaughtering Konoha people and use their corpses to edo tenseid the Uchiha.
> It would make Fugaku proud too.


They need to be alive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lelsasuke.


----------



## zuul (Sep 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Kishi needs to remember that he created other characters besides the Uchiha.


Too late.
Kishi made the poor choice of going the DBZ route.

Now only Senju/Uchiha (=supersayian) can fight, the rest is a bunch of yamchas.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Revy said:


> Oh come on guys,those sharingans at Obito's hideout aren't gonna use themselves.



just like kakashi rampage and the story of the other edos ? 

sure they will happne


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Kage give a motivational speech ( how many chapters has been dedicated to that now) and the alliance prepares to attack.
> 
> * Harashima shows an expression indicating pride after Tsunade completes a sentence.
> 
> ...



Pretty accurate. The fact that they got the last panel last week doesn't bode well for us.


----------



## zuul (Sep 30, 2013)

Sadly, Kishi is going to wank his beloved Shikamaru so expect tear-jerking flashbacks while he's not even going to die.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

I am hopeing for atleast something of interest.....

Like some twist or a crazy shit.....


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I am hopeing for atleast something of interest.....
> 
> Like some twist or a crazy shit.....



Orochimaru?
Gokage?
Naruto or Sasuke power-up?
Hagoromo?
Shinju/Juubi?
Madara?
Hashirama? 

So many possibilities, especially when there's the time limit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Orochimaru?
> Gokage?
> Naruto or Sasuke power-up?
> Hagoromo?
> ...



Well there was  the preview with Orochimaru and Sasuke move 

The gokage should have died already

Hagoromo story will be told but i think this will come up later

Shinjuu , wished that tree was free he would fuck shit up , but obito is controling 

Madara trump card , i waited like so many chapters , i must wait atleast 4-5 chapters

Hashirama should use his wood budha that think is huge , he should be able to kick some shinju ass with 1000 hits


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well there was  the preview with Orochimaru and Sasuke move
> 
> The gokage should have died already
> 
> ...



I just realized Hashirama will be the first one to disappear after we got his flashback and it was fulfilled. Madara will still be around a while.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I just realized Hashirama will be the first one to disappear after we got his flashback and it was fulfilled. Madara will still be around a while.



yep.... once madara takes over obito , hashirama should go away then we have minato who must give his yin kurama to naruto then he goes away , tobirama is next....


Hiruzen should be the last because his with orochimaru and oro must make his move.....


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> yep.... once madara takes over obito , hashirama should go away then we have minato who must give his yin kurama to naruto then he goes away , tobirama is next....
> 
> 
> Hiruzen should be the last because his with orochimaru and oro must make his move.....



It sounds plausible


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 30, 2013)

in according to the recent wsj preview, this volume will regarding something about Orochimaru and Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> in according to the recent wsj preview, this volume will regarding something about Orochimaru and Sasuke.



This preview is for the whole volume ? Not for a chapter ? 

"the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!! 
and Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> What if Tsunade was only able to delay their death rather then prevent it, just long enough for them to witness their Messiah's new found power, give their final speech, then die.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget that Gaara somehow has to transfer Shukaku's remnants to Naruto. Knowing Kishi, it should only take a fist bump.



I doubt that , lets be honest kishi has no balls 

I also expect a massive revival.... like rinne tensei or the shinjuu giving life some BS like the tree of life revies everyone.... 

Gaara should be the one to live cuz his young and he must give shukaku chakra to naruto

Mei , Tsunade , A , Onoki , all four of them could be remplace very easy.....


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> What if Tsunade was only able to delay their death rather then prevent it, just long enough for them to witness their Messiah's new found power, give their final speech, then die.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget that Gaara somehow has to transfer Shukaku's remnants to Naruto. Knowing Kishi, it should only take a fist bump.



Yes it's kinda obvious.

What I think is Orochimaru might have buffed them up. What if Tsunade happens to be compatible with Hashirama's DNA? Somehow the gokage will be "relevant" again and possibly stronger than before.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> This preview is for the whole volume ? Not for a chapter ?
> 
> "the battle vs ShinJu kicks off!!
> and Sasuke with Orochimaru will (do what)!?"



Yes, it's for a chapter but since the wsj previews are just ambiguous about the timeline chapters I just thought that tha could be an event during the following chapters... I guess that in some chapter of this new volume he will see this thing about sasuke and orochimaru.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Yes, it's for a chapter but since the wsj previews are just ambiguous about the timeline chapters I just thought that tha could be an event during the following chapters... I guess that in some chapter of this new volume he will see this thing about sasuke and orochimaru.



Oh...i see well , people have already been talking about this , the preview are off with 2 weeks 

if you ceck any preview from the WSJ date release it happens after 2 weeks or 3 max...

Atleast the latest previews all happened in this way


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 30, 2013)

Lets not get too excited with previews because some can be a disappointment.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 30, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> in according to the recent wsj preview, this volume will regarding something about Orochimaru and Sasuke.



Crap      .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Lets not get too excited with previews because some can be a disappointment.



this is the first time in a long time that i am not excited at all....


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

And whom do you believe will perform the epic Rinne Tensei?


Who but Sasuke?


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2013)

I predict. ....  cs3


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> And whom do you believe will perform the epic Rinne Tensei?
> 
> 
> Who but Sasuke?



My god if Sasuke does that he will surpass Obito.....

I never tough someone could be more stupid more retarded or more shit then obito but by god Klue you have found a way 

If sasuke does that he will live up to those standards 

*PS*. I hope the shinjuu will revive everyone or obito cuz his already shit....


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2013)

sasuke is a c
good guy now. why not revive anyone?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke is a c
> good guy now. why not revive anyone?



his not good his like danzo version 2,0

want to do good with the really bad methods 

do you consider danzo good ?


----------



## Ayakashi (Sep 30, 2013)

Orochimaru joining Sasuke and naruto against Juubito, if not, 

Madara and Hashirama flashbacks and chit-chat.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> My god if Sasuke does that he will surpass Obito.....
> 
> I never tough someone could be more stupid more retarded or more shit then obito but by god Klue you have found a way
> 
> ...



Sasuke revives those lost during the war, gains support for Hokage.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully the chapter isn't wasted on the fucking gokage and some lame ass speeches and some cliffhanger of the obito fight at the end.

But knowing Kishimoto this is probably exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 30, 2013)

I predict Madara doing this to Juubito


----------



## auem (Sep 30, 2013)

let Tobirama summons all 1st gen kages..that would be epic..all of them will see Hashi's dream is coming to fruition...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> And whom do you believe will perform the epic Rinne Tensei?
> 
> 
> Who but Sasuke?


nope nope nope

well unless he stays alive 

maybe a combination of rinne tensei+izanagi?

to be fair, how was rinne tensei supposed to be created, or ever used? maybe the original doesnt kill

maybe we will see a tag team rinne tensei by sasuke and naruto with the help of the bijuus 

though i expect Obito to be the one using rinne tensei



auem said:


> let Tobirama summons all 1st gen kages..that would be epic..all of them will see Hashi's dream is coming to fruition...



i am here waiting for people to die so that we can have less characters around...and you want more people?


----------



## kzk (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nope nope nope
> 
> well unless he stays alive
> 
> ...



I thought it was implied by Konan that it killed Nagato because he was sick, worn out, and using it on a large scale. If Sasuke is neither of the first two, the latter might not be enough to kill him.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> nope nope nope
> 
> well unless he stays alive
> 
> ...



No, it can't happen that way. This is all part of my evil plan. 

Sasuke must use the Rinne Tensei. Doing so would relieve him off all his past crimes, even making him a hero in the eyes of Konoha. He'll become a legitimate choice for the title of Hokage.

Naru-tards would destroy themselves in an endless fit of rage. 


Then Naruto will defeat Sasue (throwing Sauce fans into an era of rage), but die gaining the title of Hokage, along with Sasuke.

Only Klue wins.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> No, it can't happen that way. This is all part of my evil plan.
> 
> Sasuke must use the Rinne Tensei. Doing so would relieve him off all his past crimes, even making him a hero in the eyes of Konoha. He'll become a legitimate choice for the title of Hokage.
> 
> ...



yes do it kishi make sasuke revive everyone just like nagato did , i am sure that people will trash sasuke 10x more then they did with nagato , throw in a TNJ and a speach , god if that happens i would laugh my ass out


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> No, it can't happen that way. This is all part of my evil plan.
> 
> Sasuke must use the Rinne Tensei. Doing so would relieve him off all his past crimes, even making him a hero in the eyes of Konoha. He'll become a legitimate choice for the title of Hokage.
> 
> ...


But Sasuke would die


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> No, it can't happen that way. This is all part of my evil plan.
> 
> Sasuke must use the Rinne Tensei. Doing so would relieve him off all his past crimes, even making him a hero in the eyes of Konoha. He'll become a legitimate choice for the title of Hokage.
> 
> ...



He needs Rinnegan for that 

How high are your hopes right now?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 30, 2013)

Since all the characters have returned (Gokage + taka)
I suppose the next chapter is Kakashi's turn? @.@


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> He needs Rinnegan for that
> 
> How high are your hopes right now?



In the clouds.

Sasuke will definitely obtain the Rinnegan.

It's the only way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue is right Sasuke needs Rinnegan without that he gets stomped by Naruto


----------



## Abz (Sep 30, 2013)

Elia said:


> Since all the characters have returned (Gokage + taka)
> I suppose the next chapter is Kakashi's turn? @.@



I think the kages will have a few chapters of light...though I think Kakashi will appear in 650-653 ..so i'm betting on the middle of the current volume...

it gives the returning characters some panel time i guess...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Klue is right Sasuke needs Rinnegan without that he gets stomped by Naruto


Sasuke will only get rinnegan to match Naruto with all bijuus. Its their Rikudou power up.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 30, 2013)

Sasuke ain't getting Rinnegan........


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

He obviously will.

How else would we know how Madara awakened it?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke will only get rinnegan to match Naruto with all bijuus. Its their Rikudou power up.



How is that possible? Even Obito with the Rinnegan, who has much more experience, would have been one shotted if it were not for plot. Much less from Sasuke, who would have just achieved it and has no experience.


----------



## Azula (Sep 30, 2013)

sasuke needs shinju fruit to be a match for naruto


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 30, 2013)

I think EMS has more potential than the Rinnegan, simply because right now it's a blank sheet of paper which means Kishi could literally come up with anything and make it credible, or try to at least considering his long list of ass-pulls.

Infinite Izanagi and Izanami >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rinnegan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenne said:


> Sasuke will only get rinnegan to match Naruto with all bijuus. Its their Rikudou power up.



Possible , but don't forget  naruto is MC , so i suspect the bijuus chakra will temporay make him RS level and he will defeat the FV then he will returm from the god like powers to normal , that way sasuke and naruto are equal in the end , we know from typical shounen that the MC will be above everyone at a point in the manga.... sasuke will have the eyes of the sage but naruto will become like the sage , that is already foreshadow


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> How is that possible? Even Obito with the Rinnegan, who has much more experience, would have been one shotted if it were not for plot. Much less from Sasuke, who would have just achieved it and has no experience.


Obito is an incomplete Uchiha, he is not an EMS host. He doesnt have Madara's and Sasuke's special chakra and spiritual energy.

The result of a true EMS user who achieves Rinnegan should be different from what we saw from Nagato and Obito, it should be closer to Madara, and even like that, we have yet to see the true thing.

People need to understand that the real deal is reserved for Naruto and Sasuke.

The Rinnegan that Sasuke should get will be different from what we have seen up to this point. It will be whatever eye Juubi Rikudou had, which means that it should use the Uchiha jutsus.

Since the Bijuus only host the chakra of the juubi, they lack the piece that make up Uchiha and Senju. There is a reason why to revive Juubi, the bijuus should be put inside gedo mazo.

That being said, someone will have to pull Rikudou's eye, the real eye. The only one who can at this point, is Sasuke. Naruto's base is supposed to be a Senju base.

What I suspect that will happen is, once Naruto start to use the chakra of all bijuus, he will gain the exact same body of Juubi Rikudou. Then, he will also pass some of the chakra to Sasuke, and he will unlock Rikudou's true eye.

Thats how they should get to fight the final villain together, being the eye and the body of Juubi Rikudou.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> He obviously will.
> 
> How else would we know how Madara awakened it?



Madara awakened it because of senju dna just like he told to Obito.

Sasuke awakens it by other means because he doesnt have senju dna.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Possible , but don't forget  naruto is MC , so i suspect the bijuus chakra will temporay make him RS level and he will defeat the FV then he will returm from the god like powers to normal , that way sasuke and naruto are equal in the end , we know from typical shounen that the MC will be above everyone at a point in the manga.... sasuke will have the eyes of the sage but naruto will become like the sage , that is already foreshadow


Well, let me tell you how i see it.

For me, what makes Naruto special is the fact that he has Rikudou's will, he is like Rikudou's reincarnation, not for power alone, but will. For that case, the bijuus could recognize him and remember Rikudou's message, and gave him the chakra so that he could put it to good use in order to save the world.

The ability that Kishi is making bold here is exacly his ability to share the chakra, and it is Naruto's special ability for having been the host of a kyuubi host. The first thing that he will be driven to do, is share the chakra. It would go against the manga message if he simply got all that power and used it himself to defeat the final villain, the last thing he has to do is do it all by himself.

Kishi has many routes to take with his manga, and everything will depend on what he intends to be the final arc...but i can see this being the end.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenne said:


> Well, let me tell you how i see it.
> 
> For me, what makes Naruto special is the fact that he has Rikudou's will, he is like Rikudou's reincarnation, not for power alone, but will. For that case, the bijuus could recognize him and remember Rikudou's message, and gave him the chakra so that he could put it to good use in order to save the world.
> 
> ...



Atleast we know as a fact that sasuke vs naruto is the last battle ( kishi told us ) and they will battle as equals and we also know that naruto will be above everyone at some point ( typical shounen ) this should conclude that naruto will surpass rikudou before the final battle because he needs to be equal with sasuke at the final battle , and therefor naruto will have a temporaly god like powers before the final battle , cuz i sure dont see two rikudou sennins , its only one MC and his foreshdow for RS


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> his not good his like danzo version 2,0
> 
> want to do good with the really bad methods
> 
> do you consider danzo good ?



and that is why he might revive everyone. think about it, if sasuke has one ounce of brain matter, he will revive everyone > gain popularity > become hokage > GG


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Madara awakened it because of senju dna just like he told to Obito.
> 
> Sasuke awakens it by other means because he doesnt have senju dna.


i suspect it will be throught Naruto, to contrast with how Madara stole from Hashirama, it will be throught Naruto giving something to him.

Obito seemed to expect Sasuke to awake Rinnegan and wanted to throw him against Naruto in order to "stimulate" him for something...this could be for the rinnegan. So in an ironic way, it will probably be throught teaming up with him that he will obtain it.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i suspect it will be throught Naruto, to contrast with how Madara stole from Hashirama, it will be throught Naruto giving something to him.



Indeed. Maybe we will get the meaning of yin and yang in harmony like mentioned in the uchiha tablet.

Actually RS definitely knows yin and yang is actual thing so its not a strech to say harmony will result a new power beyond what we have seen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Indeed. Maybe we will get the meaning of yin and yang in harmony like mentioned in the uchiha tablet.


they complete each other


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> they complete each other



I hope it will not be way too gayish. I hate seeing Naruto holding hands with Sasuke. Friends never do it, well in my culture.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Addy said:


> and that is why he might revive everyone. think about it, if sasuke has one ounce of brain matter, he will revive everyone > gain popularity > become hokage > GG



well you want to see him hokage at the cost of trashing his character , fuck yeah lets do this kishi , but seriously he doesnt become hokage , after all he said while protecting naruto that he will erase the past and then we see a naruto picture is cuted , im almoust 100% sure that means he wants to kill naruto by himself


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Atleast we know as a fact that sasuke vs naruto is the last battle ( kishi told us ) and they will battle as equals and we also know that naruto will be above everyone at some point ( typical shounen ) this should conclude that naruto will surpass rikudou before the final battle because he needs to be equal with sasuke at the final battle , and therefor naruto will have a temporaly god like powers before the final battle , cuz i sure dont see two rikudou sennins , its only one MC and his foreshdow for RS


i have my doubts if they will really fight again at this rate, and in what kind of mood it will be(they could fight for the title of hokage), but the idea of Naruto just standing at the top of the world with all the power as Rikudou is again a contradiction regarding the manga message. People need to let go of the DBZ idea, Naruto is a different manga and the message is boding to go against the DBZ one. Kishi might be actually going out of his way to create the contrast between the two history endings, so dont expect Naruto to be Goku 2.0.

Because, like i said, the message in Naruto is about the coorperation between both Rikudou parts, so you cant be Yin and yang, and yang, at the same time.

This might be the biggest mistake that people commit while reading the manga, because its hard to get the two messages at the same time. We are being lead to see Naruto as the next Rikudou, so we imagine him standing at the top of the world, with both Yin and yang parts of the sage. But then you have a counter plot where he is put in parallel with Sasuke, with them representing the two halfs, with the message in the tablet, supposedly left by Rikudou himself, being that the way to peace is cooperation between the two halfs.

But i would say that, considering all the messages that we have gotten so far in this manga as well the parallels(Hashirama and Madara as of the latest chapter), what really makes sense is the fact that like the younger brother, Naruto has inherited Rikudou's will, so he has been chosen by him as his sucessor, pretty much like the younger was. *See that Hashirama has also been shown having to deal with the burden of having all bijuus in his hands, this seems to be the burden of the younger brother, having inherited Rikudou's will.*

I would bet for a Raijin and Fuujin end here. Since Kishi makes a clear reference, even drawing them like that in a cover. The end of the Raijin and Fuujin history involves the fact of the two rivals finally travelling the world together to fix their mistakes.

Naruto and Sasuke, as the heirs of the sons, could travel the world together passing a message of friendship and peace, pretty much like Rikudou did in the past preaching his nindo. 

*This way, Kishi would make both parallels come together as one. Naruto will still be Rikudou's sucessor, he will have inherited Rikudou's will and changed the ninja world, at the same time surpassing him, succeeding where Rikudou failed. After all, he will fix the cycle of hatred that started because of Rikudou's choice, and it will be his credit alone. It was him who insisted and never gave up on "the other half", different from Rikudou who allowed himself to make the choice and discard the elder brother. See that from the start, this has been Naruto's ninja way.*

It would justify everything that happened in this manga so far .


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> well you want to see him hokage at the cost of trashing his character , fuck yeah lets do this kishi , but seriously he doesnt become hokage , after all he said while protecting naruto that he will erase the past and then we see a naruto picture is cuted , im almoust 100% sure that means he wants to kill naruto by himself



his character is already trash the moment he decided to piss on itachi's words and hashirama's 

jeane and her kind and just delusional.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Madara awakened it because of senju dna just like he told to Obito.
> 
> Sasuke awakens it by other means because he doesnt have senju dna.



Another fruit eater theory?


----------



## Mateush (Sep 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> Another fruit eater theory?



Maybe. But it could be Naruto since its hinted about his special ability for sharing his or kuramas power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2013)

Addy said:


> his character is already trash the moment he decided to piss on itachi's words and hashirama's
> 
> jeane and her kind and just delusional.


Im just getting all the messages that Kishi is giving us and trying to make sense out of it. He includes some buddhist teaching, this manga has a message of enlightment.

Sasuke's history is a constant path of delusions where his concept of reality keeps getting shattered over and over again. He is someone lost in the darkness, whose only salvation is a certain bulb of light that guides him sometimes. 

But hey... I will just follow my path, reading, interpreting and appreciating the message that i believe that Kishi is passing. *Experience has teached me to not claim someone's else delusion, as it might very well just be a sign of my own. *


----------



## Sifus (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> He obviously will.
> 
> How else would we know how Madara awakened it?



Flashback.
Oro explanation.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 30, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> sasuke needs shinju fruit to be a match for naruto



This.  Sasuke will use the fruit to equal Naruto. Sasuke won't get the Rinnegan Jeanne.

Naruto's supposed to symbolize the Sage's body and Sasuke is supposed to be the epitome of the Sage's eyes. The combination of the eye and body power equates to the awakening of the Rinnegan. As a parallel to the elder son and younger son it makes no sense for Naruto or Sasuke to get Rinnegan.

Naruto may be the exception for one reason 
1) Being the Rikudou's reincarnation

And even if Sasuke received Rinnegan what would he do with it? He lacks knowledge on how to use it, and I doubt there's time left in the manga for him to do so. The war's nearly over and we still don't know the full extent of his EMS.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2013)

Sifus said:


> This.  Sasuke will use the fruit to equal Naruto. Sasuke won't get the Rinnegan Jeanne.
> 
> Naruto's supposed to symbolize the Sage's body and Sasuke is supposed to be the epitome of the Sage's eyes. The combination of the eye and body power equates to the awakening of the Rinnegan. As a parallel to the elder son and younger son it makes no sense for Naruto or Sasuke to get Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



lol @ needing knowledge to use a doujutsu. 


If knowledge is a problem, tell him to read the tablet - probably making him the first to read its entire content.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sifus said:


> *And even if Sasuke received Rinnegan what would he do with it? He lacks knowledge on how to use it*



 @ you for thinking this series uses that kind of logic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 30, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Flashback.
> Oro explanation.



Why the hell would Orochimaru explain how Madara awoke the Rinnegan? 

Nobody knows what happened at VotE but Madara and the story starts there.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's the deal about Rinnegan:

It's not even the final evolution anymore. It clearly came from Sharinnegan. If Sasuke is getting anything beyond his EMS, it'll be the eye that's red and has tomoe. Guaranteed.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 30, 2013)

I predict Lord Kurama becoming 100% (again).


----------



## Krippy (Sep 30, 2013)

Sasuke isn't getting the Rinnegan, at least not anytime soon. I'd bet my NF account on it. Sage transformation + EMS + other power ups from Taka are his full potential atm.

And he's not eating some stupid fruit either


----------



## Sifus (Sep 30, 2013)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @ you for thinking this series uses that kind of logic.


That logic does work though.  When Sasuke gained MS he didn't suddenly pull out Final Susano'o 


PikaCheeka said:


> Why the hell would Orochimaru explain how Madara awoke the Rinnegan?
> 
> Nobody knows what happened at VotE but Madara and the story starts there.



Madara didn't awake Rinnegan at VOTE 

Kabuto and Oro hypothesized that sharingan evolved into Rinnegan.

Why wouldn't Oro know? Especially since took Kabuto's memories.


----------



## vered (Sep 30, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I predict Lord Kurama becoming 100% (again).



minato needs to unlock the seal first. but it has to happen in this fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 30, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Madara didn't awake Rinnegan at VOTE
> 
> Kabuto and Oro hypothesized that sharingan evolved into Rinnegan.
> 
> Why wouldn't Oro know? Especially since took Kabuto's memories.



No shit. I said the story* starts *there. 

Where he got part of Hashirama.

And big deal. They hypothesized it. That means he has no proof that it works that way, nor does he know how it works that way. Kabuto was surprised and pleased when he saw Madara activate the Rinnegan. It's pretty obvious that it was all just guesswork on his and Oro's parts.

Only Madara knows that, because only Madara has experienced it (and he sure as hell didn't tell anyone the details).


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 30, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Here's the deal about Rinnegan:
> 
> It's not even the final evolution anymore. It clearly came from Sharinnegan. If Sasuke is getting anything beyond his EMS, it'll be the eye that's red and has tomoe. Guaranteed.


Or considering he inherited the power from Kaguya, Hagomoro had the Rinnegan from birth. The Sharinnegan is _fanon_ until Kishimoto clarifies if its a dojutsu or not. The Rinnegan is the ultimate dojutsu and final evolution of the Sharingan until stated otherwise by Kishimoto himself.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No shit. I said the story* starts *there.
> 
> Where he got part of Hashirama.
> 
> ...



Lol No. The story starts when he actually awoke it later in life.  Obviously something happened to make him unlock it at that time rather then at the aftermath of VOTE.

>Says Madara knows despite there being no manga evidence to support such a claim. 
>Says Oro and Kabuto don't know what their talking about despite years of research put into it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

Sasuke will clearly get the Sharinnegan or his own version the "True Sharinnegan". More than likely Sasuke will eat the fruit and then with his potential and the power he'll also awaken the eye. 

He's destined to surpass Madara and with all Uchihas you compare them via eye powers. He will get something to surpass Madara and his Rinnegan whether people like it or not. With the Sharinnegan he'll be able to compete with End of Manga Naruto as well. Hell I hope he gets it soon because I'm so sick of this Madara hype. He's old news, Sasuke's the next Uchiha to rise up.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 30, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or considering he inherited the power from Kaguya, Hagomoro had the Rinnegan from birth. The Sharinnegan is _fanon_ until Kishimoto clarifies if its a dojutsu or not. The Rinnegan is the ultimate dojutsu and final evolution of the Sharingan until stated otherwise by Kishimoto himself.


 How about Sasuke is not powered up by Naruto's chakra until stated by Kishimoto himself


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 30, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Lol No. The story starts when he actually awoke it later in life.  Obviously something happened to make him unlock it at that time rather then at the aftermath of VOTE.
> 
> >Says Madara knows despite there being no manga evidence to support such a claim.
> >Says Oro and Kabuto don't know what their talking about despite years of research put into it.



It started when he got Senju DNA.  He couldn't have awoken it otherwise.

Yea pretty sure he knows what happened to his own body.

And Kabuto was surprised. 

But keep on dreaming that Orochimaru is really that important and knows everything.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 1, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's destined to surpass Madara and with all Uchihas you compare them via eye powers.


But Tobirama and Orochimaru were talking about Sage powers, which technically means Sasuke Sage transformation > Hashirama Sage mode


----------



## Jad (Oct 1, 2013)

Wishful prediction (I think it's about time Kishi):

I think it's time to end the kiddly poo and the testing of waters. It's time unleash the caged beasts of Konoha all over the field















*Spoiler*: __ 

















​


----------



## Sifus (Oct 1, 2013)

Jad your wish may come true  They were shown last chapter so that means Kishi at least remembers them 




I predict Sasuke gets more praise which will rustle the jimmies of Itachi and Madara fans


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> But Tobirama and Orochimaru were talking about Sage powers, which technically means Sasuke Sage transformation > Hashirama Sage mode



Nah but overall yes lol. Either way I can't wait until Sasuke's eyes evolve past the Rinnegan to something greater. The fact is that his time to surpass Madara is coming up. However that happens is anyone's guess but surely his eyes are going to be evolving a bit. He's not done yet.


----------



## Jad (Oct 1, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Jad your wish may come true  They were shown last chapter so that means Kishi at least remembers them



I wish they were shown last chapter, but they weren't.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 1, 2013)

Jad said:


> I wish they were shown last chapter, but they weren't.



Remember when Hash was trying to motivate the alliance?  There was a panel with the two of them looking depressed. It was 647 I believe. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Jad (Oct 1, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Remember when Hash was trying to motivate the alliance?  There was a panel with the two of them looking depressed. It was 647 I believe. Could be wrong though.



Yeah, 647, it was the second last page: described as red

I thought you meant 648, I got a head of myself.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict pairings


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

I have no interest in either Shikamaru or the Gokages, so I'm not too exited about the next chapter.


----------



## Roxa5 (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope shikamaru dies lol honestly.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict:

- stupid speech from gokage that motivates fodders, conversation about sasuke
- snippets of naruto and sasuke fighting juubito
- madara and hashirama fight
- madara says he let the gokage live so they could witness this
- chapter ends with madara stabbing hashi with the black chakra rod and gaining his SM or something.


----------



## Abz (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict blood, sweat n tears....


----------



## Sifus (Oct 1, 2013)

Abz said:


> I predict blood, sweat n tears....



From the readers after reading the chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

so preview says that "oro and sasuke will...".

again, oro and sasuke's plan involving the kages will be revealed. 

possibly the hokages also know of it as sandime asked oro if he healed them and there is no way oro would make a plan using the 5 kages without the hokages knowing because sasuke's "i am gonna help them" happened after their revive. 

unless oro took sasuke to a corner, i think we might see gokages + hokages + maybe the other kages 

i hope we see some "you suck, tsunade :faceplam" form tobirama or "are your tits the only thing that grew these years " from him or a "you became hokage? what about jiraya? ". 


man, the lulz will be endless


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict that the Hokages will get pwned


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 1, 2013)

Hiruzen: Did no one read my will?  I said Orochimaru or Jiraiya are to succeed me as Hokage.  ck


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2013)

So, more fodder to stall the plot's progress?

Thank god there still is OP


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2013)

Theos said:


> So, more fodder to stall the plot's progress?
> 
> Thank god there still is OP



Presumably that's the case, anyway. Gokage talk is likely.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 1, 2013)

In the next chapter of Everyone Dies: The Manga 2

The flower blooms and sucks out the energy of everything living on the planet.
Life itself becomes an illusion, and escaping from the illusion means death.




Threadly reminder that Uchiha are better than Uzumakis.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 1, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> In the next chapter of Everyone Dies: The Manga 2
> 
> The flower blooms and sucks out the energy of everything living on the planet.
> Life itself becomes an illusion, and escaping from the illusion means death.
> ...



I can guarantee this would be far better than any ending kishimoto is going to come up with.

Hoping for an early chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Presumably that's the case, anyway. Gokage talk is likely.



More talk.. that would be really sad. No, I guess it's not even sad any more.
Never seen Kishi do this before, getting me bored while the fight is supposed to reach a climax.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone on 2ch is mentioning an interview with kishimoto. It may be relevant, mildly interesting or even fake.



> 岸本先生にインタビューしてみた
> 
> 俺「なぜサスケは棒立ちなんですか？」
> 
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> I can make some for you if you want.



Please do make one..... i am really bored and its raining for 3 fucking days.... god damit...



Golden Circle said:


> Someone on 2ch is mentioning an interview with kishimoto. It may be relevant, mildly interesting or even fake.



岸本先生にインタビューしてみた

俺「なぜサスケは棒立ちなんですか？」

岸本先生「ベジータをリスペクトしてるんだよ」

俺「と言いますと？」

岸本先生「DBも最初はベジータが強い感じだったけど、最終的には悟空のほうが強かったよね、やっぱり仲間 を大切にするナルトを最強にしたいんだよねー」

俺「なるほど！ それでいきなり棒立ちになったわけですね」

岸本先生「うん」

俺「これ聞いていいか分からないんですがサスケは今後どうなるんですか？」

岸本先生「ナルト、、お前がNo.1だ！って言わせたいですね」

俺「完全にベジータですね」

岸本先生「まぁ気分しだいではサスケは殺すかもしれないｗｗDBとの差別化にもなるしね」

俺「読者に媚びるのはダメですよｗｗ」

岸本先生「はは冗談だよｗ」

俺「今日はありがとうございました」

I've interviewed Kishimoto teacher

"Sasuke Is that standing upright Why? 'I

"I'm to respect the Vegeta" Kishimoto sensei

"When you called? 'I

"DB was also felt Vegeta is strong at first, but i know rite do want the strongest Naruto more of Goku not it was strong, to cherish the fellow after all in the end," Dr. Kishimoto

"It is not now standing upright so suddenly! Hmmm" I

Kishimoto sensei "Yeah"

"I do not know what I heard this, but what happens with Sasuke do you do become in the future?" I

"I would like to say Naruto, you is the No.1 's!" Kishimoto sensei

"It is completely Vegeta" I

"It then becomes the differentiation with wwDB that may kill Sasuke in the mood as soon as Well" Kishimoto sensei

"The flatter the reader ww It is no good," I

Kishimoto teacher "w 's mother joke"

"Thank you for today," I


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> I can make some for you if you want.



No one is asking for it but here is my fake spoiler :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Healthy Itachi appears out of nowhere.
Everyone : :amazed
Sasuke : Nii san how comes ?
 : foolish little bro, I had to resurrect myself, as it appears you and your loud friend are unable to save the world. As you know, nothing is impossible for me.

Naruto (angry) : You're trying to steal my spot as the saviour and main character. Attacks Itachi.
Itachi lifts his little finger, Naruto is KO in a blink of an eye.
Sasuke (resigned) : Nii-san is so perfect I can't compete. Better leave everything in his capable hands.
Minato : I wish my son could be like Itachi.
Hashi : That's Itachi for you, he's so much better than me.
Tobirama looks a bit jealous.
Mei : hmmmmmmmmm Itachi's even more handsome than Sasuke kun.
Karin : forget Sasuke, I want to lick Itachi now.
Hinata : I think I'm in love.
Ino/Sakura : I need new panties.

Itachi then lifts 2 fingers : Madara is defeated.
Itachi lefts 3 fingers : bye bye tree of life/Obito

Girls : Kyyyyyyyyyyyaaa Itachi Sama
Itachi : ladies, I hope I'll be able to count on you to help me fill this world with little Uchiha kids, for I fear my foolish little bro is impotent.
Hinata/Ino/Sakura/Temari/Karin : Impregnate us, Itachi Sama. 


It took only one chapter for Itachi to save the world. Everyone ended joining the Itachi FC and thus world peace was achieved. 
Itachi spend his time f***ing his many wives and raising his many kids.

The end.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> No one is asking for it but here is my fake spoiler :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i did ask for it 

its nice  atleast we have a twist something that kishi forgot to add to the story in a long time


----------



## kzk (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> No one is asking for it but here is my fake spoiler :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are you sure this is fake?


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i did ask for it
> 
> its nice  atleast we have a twist something that kishi forgot to add to the story in a long time



Thanks. :3



kzk said:


> Are you sure this is fake?



Maybe am I Kishi in desguise.
If it's the case then be ready for much trolling.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Here's the deal about Rinnegan:
> 
> It's not even the final evolution anymore. It clearly came from Sharinnegan. If Sasuke is getting anything beyond his EMS, it'll be the eye that's red and has tomoe. Guaranteed.



No, the Rinnegan is still the final evolution.....

.... of the Sharingan. 

Juubi's eye is a higher form of the Rinnegan. Sharingan is the form the Rinnegan takes when God's power is separated (Yin/Yang).

Juubi's eye is Mangekyou Rinnegan; the Rinnegan's true power.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

k skt.. dl t get how come the rennigan cant do stuff the sharingan can


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

The rinnegan is fugly.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 1, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or considering he inherited the power from Kaguya, Hagomoro had the Rinnegan from birth. The Sharinnegan is _fanon_ until Kishimoto clarifies if its a dojutsu or not. The Rinnegan is the ultimate dojutsu and final evolution of the Sharingan until stated otherwise by Kishimoto himself.



The Sharrinegan is the thing that will be casting Mugen Tsukuyomi. It is red, has tomoe, and also happens to be on the most powerful being in the Naruto verse that is also the originator of chakra.

If you want to hold onto it not being a doujutsu, that's _your_ prerogative.

It's a "doujutsu" that Sharingan has descended from, just like how Mokuton has descended from Shinju. It does not even need to be confirmed.



			
				Klue said:
			
		

> No, the Rinnegan is still the final evolution.....
> 
> 
> .... of the Sharingan.
> ...



But Jyuubi's eye is red and has tomoe....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> k skt.. dl t get how come the rennigan cant do stuff the sharingan can






Rinnegan is a power that belongs to both uchiha and senju , Its not the natural evolution of the sharingan 

Meaning that rinnegan is not a natural power up for uchiha clan is for both uchiha clan and senju clan....



shintebukuro said:


> The Sharrinegan is the thing that will be casting Mugen Tsukuyomi. It is red, has tomoe, and also happens to be on the most powerful being in the Naruto verse that is also the originator of chakra.
> 
> If you want to hold onto it not being a doujutsu, that's _your_ prerogative.
> 
> ...




Yeah i wonder that aswell.... why red if its the combination of both , maybe its just a huge ass sharinagn and the sage got the rinnegan because the fruit was special somehow


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 1, 2013)

A Senju can NEVER develop a rinnegan...he doesn't have the chakra that an Uchiha emits from his brain flowing through to his eyes.

On the other hand an Uchiha just has to splice some senju-magic-meat into his blood stream to one day start producing the right chakra.

Rinnegan is a pokemon "stone evolution" for the Uchiha, to put it simply.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2013)

A Senju could just transplant a Sharingan into their eye socket and bang Rinnegan.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> A Senju can NEVER develop a rinnegan...he doesn't have the chakra that an Uchiha emits from his brain flowing through to his eyes.
> 
> On the other hand an Uchiha just has to splice some senju-magic-meat into his blood stream to one day start producing the right chakra.
> 
> Rinnegan is a pokemon "stone evolution" for the Uchiha, to put it simply.



And a senju just has to steal Uchiha eyes.
There is no example, but I bet a senju with borrowed regular sharingans could be able to develop the rinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> A Senju can NEVER develop a rinnegan...he doesn't have the chakra that an Uchiha emits from his brain flowing through to his eyes.
> 
> On the other hand an Uchiha just has to splice some senju-magic-meat into his blood stream to one day start producing the right chakra.
> 
> Rinnegan is a pokemon "stone evolution" for the Uchiha, to put it simply.





Implanting eyes = stealing DNA

A senju could get the rinnegan if he gets uchiha power.... and other requirements that is need it like death experience or what other BS kishi finds 

Nagato could use the rinnegan very well....... after Madara gaved him the rinnegan


----------



## Sifus (Oct 1, 2013)

So....I'm guessing that "interview" is fake


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict lots of wasted panels on the fodder alliance and the fodder kages


----------



## Mofo (Oct 1, 2013)

Who cares, Naruto is getting that shit anyway.


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

there was another old preview that hasnt come true yet.
"what is/are madaras mangekyo sharingan abilities?" or something like that , 
possibly we will see it within a few chaps after the alliance shine a bit in the next chaps. 

sad to think that ill have to say Rip to hash very soon... seeing as how the last chap represented him as a too perfect to exist person in the chap. he even shared his dream to all of the shinobis at there calling them 'our beloved children'
He should have run away from maddy as soon as maddys showed the black rod sword.


----------



## auem (Oct 1, 2013)

my bet is Hashi won't go out as long as Madara stays....he has to see the final ending of his beloved friend....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

takL said:


> there was another old preview that hasnt come true yet.
> *"what is/are madaras mangekyo sharingan abilities?"* or something like that ,
> possibly we will see it within a few chaps after the alliance shine a bit in the next chaps.
> 
> ...



we already know one.... its tsukuyomi he used it against the raikage
the other ability we don't know 

but if i had to guess i would say  Kotoamatsukami 

why is that ? 

cuz we had two user that have kamui... kakashi and obito 

 two user who have amterasu.... itachi and sasuke  

 and ONLY ONE user that has Kotoamatsukami and that is Shisui


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Here's the deal about Rinnegan:
> 
> It's not even the final evolution anymore. It clearly came from Sharinnegan. If Sasuke is getting anything beyond his EMS, it'll be the eye that's red and has tomoe. Guaranteed.



I think the Sharinnegan actually is the final evolution or aka Juubi's prime dojutsu.


This is the beginning of Juubi in berserker mode. It had only Rinnegan.


Juubi got the Sharinnegan later. Maybe because of hatred and pain or something.

But I really hope that Kishi will make a twist regarding the elder brother's dojutsu and Sasuke will awaken same eyes as him. It would be more exciting than recycled Rinnegan.


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> we already know one.... its tsukuyomi he used it against the raikage
> the other ability we don't know



wasnt it simply a genjutsu?



auem said:


> my bet is Hashi won't go out as long as Madara stays....he has to see the final ending of his beloved friend....



i love ya auem! i really hope so but the last chap somewhat gives me a funny feeling.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> And a senju just has to steal Uchiha eyes.
> There is no example, but I bet a senju with borrowed regular sharingans could be able to develop the rinnegan.


technically they cant.

The thing with Uchihas is that they have the spiritual energy...this stuff doesnt come with anything physical, so eye and DNA/Body wont transplant it.

Why do you think that Orochimaru goes out of his way to use a jutsu that keeps the soul in?

Still, *something*(that is not the base spiritual energy, probably some of the special chakra created to awake sharingan) certainly goes with the sharingan itself when its transfered, but i doubt that its enough to allow someone to awake rinnegan throught transplant, since first you need an EMS and we know how the EMS advances something that seems to be deeply related to the spiritual energy of the user, which is the susanoo. So the path to awake rinnegan seems to depend heavily on the user having both spiritual and physical energy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

takL said:


> wasnt it simply a genjutsu?
> 
> 
> 
> i love ya auem! i really hope so but the last chap somewhat gives me a funny feeling.



i really dont remember quite well 

do you have a scan ?


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

no but it doesnt seem a tukuyomi in chap #588 in my vol. o-noki could release raikage from the genjutsu easy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I think the Sharinnegan actually is the final evolution or aka Juubi's prime dojutsu.
> 
> 
> This is the beginning of Juubi in berserker mode. It had only Rinnegan.
> ...



i am suspecting that EMS+senjutsu could give origin to the elder brother's eyes.

Since we dont know what is the piece lacking to awake rinnegan in Madara's combination, it could certainly be nature energy.

Kabuto would have said that he made him perfect because he had knowledge of ryuchidou and knew that it took something regarding nature energy to complete Madara, he might have guessed that Madara just got Uchiha+Senju in his attempt to get rinnegan without figuring out the need for nature energy and failed.

Since I suspect that Hashirama's cells naturally gather nature energy...maybe Madara ended up taking a while to awaken it because he couldnt enter sage mode, but didnt figure out that he was still little by little gathering it.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i am suspecting that EMS+senjutsu could give origin to the elder brother's eyes.
> 
> Since we dont know what is the piece lacking to awake rinnegan in Madara's combination, it could certainly be nature energy.
> 
> ...



It certainly is possible. He also had marks under his eyes, unless it was just make-up. 

Yes maybe even the Rinnegan you need nature energy.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2013)

takL said:


> there was another old preview that hasnt come true yet.
> "what is/are madaras mangekyo sharingan abilities?" or something like that ,
> possibly we will see it within a few chaps after the alliance shine a bit in the next chaps.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that just be his PS?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought the preview about madaras ms was when he tried to control obito. If not it will be when he tries to take hashiramas senjutsu chakra


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 1, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Senju could just transplant a Sharingan into their eye socket and bang Rinnegan.


You...


zuul said:


> And a senju just has to steal Uchiha eyes.
> There is no example, but I bet a senju with borrowed regular sharingans could be able to develop the rinnegan.


Mo'fuckers...



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Implanting eyes = stealing DNA
> 
> A senju could get the rinnegan if he gets uchiha power.... and other requirements that is need it like death experience or what other BS kishi finds
> 
> Nagato could use the rinnegan very well....... after Madara gaved him the rinnegan


aren't reading the manga.

It's not JUST the sharingan that is required to evolve to higher dojutsu.

An Uchiha emits a special "dark" chakra from HIS BRAIN when he experiences trauma. Now, short of a damn brain transplant I don't see a Senju awakening jack shit as they lack this quality in the brain (aka the mind of an Uchiha)


you could say "_But Boner! they can just steal an already evolve MS!_" and I'd say, "_fuck, are you stupid? an MS has already been shown NOT to develop into a rinnegan despite being pumped full of senju chakra for decades! Obito anyone?_"


clearly an EMS is required to evolve to Rinnegan, a Senju can not possess an EMS because what makes an EMS different from an MS is the combination of the wielders 'Spiritual brain chakra' flowing through his siblings eyes.

for example, remove Itachi's eyes from Sasuke's skull and those eyes are nothing but blind burnth out shells because they don't have Sasuke's uniquely compatible chakra flowing through them.


so again, a Senju can NOT evolve a rinnegan on his own...he may however wield a rinnegan if he is given one or takes one from a dead guy.


c'mon guys...it's all right there in the manga. Does i needs ta hold yo hand through this?


*let me simplify:* Yin chakra, required for Uchiha evolution comes from the Uchiha brain.

Yang chakra comes from the Senju body.

It hasn't been shown how you can steal an Uchiha's Yin power source, just their eyes. The eyes alone aren't the Uchiha's power, rather they are merely lenses for the Uchiha's Yin chakra, which again, comes from the brain.

it HAS been shown that you can splice magical Hashirama goo into your blood stream and rainbows eventually fly out of your ass cuz magic dna.


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> Wouldn't that just be his PS?





Gabe said:


> I thought the preview about madaras ms was when he tried to control



Nope that was a preview for # 635.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> You...
> Mo'fuckers...
> 
> 
> ...



you are the one not reading the manga 

*kakashi got MS without any brain shit... *

obito didnt get Rinnegan cuz he doesnt have EMS 

A senju could take an uchiha...  kill him get his sharingan's , experince trauma... then he gets up to MS , then repeats the same shit... implants the new MS sharingan's with the old MS sharingan's an you get EMS 

After EMS you may need a death experience or something because madara got rinnegan when he was old as fuck.... but he had senju dna for decades

This is how you get rinnegan...


 An uchiha must make almoust the same shit , experince trauma get to MS , go get other MS from another uchiha , then go steal some senju dna


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> You...
> Mo'fuckers...
> 
> 
> ...


well, they could make a brain transplant


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

so oro preview is not true?


----------



## Abz (Oct 1, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Kakashi will return and the alliance will see his memories.
> 
> There's no way Kishi will not show his friendship with young Obito





Abz said:


> "I'll Listen to the story later..."
> 
> 
> ....shit....
> ...



just to build on this.....
​
If Raging Bird is suggesting as such....then the answers will be revealed...


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

what if the chapter ends with madara lying about the time for mop...... it is actually.... 10 minutes


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> so oro preview is not true?



no that preview its true.... takL was saying about that old spoiler with madara

the one with "sasuke and oro will" its the new preview


----------



## Abz (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> what if the chapter ends with madara lying about the time for mop...... it is actually.... 10 minutes



5 minutes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



just to be a dick


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

Abz said:


> 5 minutes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I see that being true


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> so oro preview is not true?



if it doesn't come true in the next chap it will in a later chap.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict another setup chapter with more bland flashbacks of Hashi and Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you are the one not reading the manga
> 
> *kakashi got MS without any brain shit... *
> 
> ...



Yeah, because everybody managed to wake up rinnegan besides an EMS user.

Danzou, Obito.

Orochimaru might be stupid as hell for not simply stealing some MS eye and awakening rinnegan  /logic?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you are the one not reading the manga
> 
> *kakashi got MS without any brain shit... *


Nah that could be credited to Obito since there eyes were shown to be linked and it was pretty clearly Obito seeing Rin die that forced both eyes to evolve into the Mangekyo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenne said:


> Yeah, because everybody managed to wake up rinnegan besides an EMS user.
> 
> Danzou, Obito.
> 
> Orochimaru might be stupid as hell for not simply stealing some MS eye and awakening rinnegan  /logic?



did you even read my example ? , its obivous you need EMS and orochimaru needs EMS if he wants the rinnegan... like i said a senju must steal 2 pairs of sharingans and deal with emotion trauma and a uchiha must steal a pair of sharingans , senju dna and alot of emotional trauma


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nah that could be credited to Obito since there eyes were shown to be linked and it was pretty clearly Obito seeing Rin die that forced both eyes to evolve into the Mangekyo.


yeah, this too. Proof is that Kakashi has Kamui like Obito.

People should consider that, according to the explanation given by Kishi so far:

- MS+senju DNA is not supposed to awake rinnegan; (Danzou and Obito as proof)

- only an Uchiha with special chakra traits even among them and EMS was able to reach rinnegan up to this point;(Madara)

- the sharingan is the reflection of the feelings of the Uchiha user, that somehow has his powers linked to them(Obito has pointed out how Sasuke's body responds directly to his hatred - Tobirama explained to us);

These are informations that cant be denied. They are in the manga. We also know that there is a secret specifically related to the Uchiha bodies, that is written in the tablet, and Madara mentioned it when Kabuto talked about the sharingan leading to the rinnegan.

And if its not enough, just consider Orochimaru's and Kabuto's knowledge and efforts to understand that it takes more than stealing the eye to get what they want.

Manga fact for now, until proven otherwise.




Ultimate Bijuu said:


> did you even read my example ? , its obivous you need EMS and orochimaru needs EMS if he wants the rinnegan... like* i said a senju must steal 2 pairs of sharingans and deal with emotion trauma and a uchiha must steal a pair of sharingans* , senju dna and alot of emotional trauma



have you forgotten how an EMS is even supposed to be awakened?

Only two special Uchiha brothers are able to make an EMS. Only transplant an eye after plucking out other eye wont do it man. The powers of the EMS are a result of the MS host becoming complete. They were represented with two empty eyesockets for a reason.

Even though you take your MS out, when you make the transplant you complete your eye. And thats why you keep your original jutsu in the first place.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nah that could be credited to Obito since there eyes were shown to be linked and it was pretty clearly Obito seeing Rin die that forced both eyes to evolve into the Mangekyo.



nope... both of them experience trauma when rin died , its very obivous


----------



## Darth lelouch (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> nope... both of them experience trauma when rin died , its very obivous


 
Its's not obvious, Kakashi was unable to evolve sharingan level 3 while he fought in a war! The manga showed that Obito can see with Kakashi's "sharingan",and the most obbious thing is that manga stated that the evolution of the sharingan is linked to Uchiha's chacra. 

And Kakashi is not an Uchiha, so he doesn't have Uchiha's chacra, so he is unable to evolve the sharingan himself. Its canon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenne said:


> yeah, this too. Proof is that Kakashi has Kamui like Obito.
> 
> People should consider that, according to the explanation given by Kishi so far:
> 
> ...



i know how you get EMS , read my previous example before writeing , also you need to have 4 MS eyes , meaning two pairs , you dont need two brothers , and you should understand that the rinnegan is a power of two clans , both uchiha and senju , they can both reach it .


----------



## Darth lelouch (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i know how you get EMS , read my previous example before writeing , also you need to have 4 MS eyes , meaning two pairs , you dont need two brothers , and you should understand that the rinnegan is a power of two clans , both uchiha and senju , they can both reach it .




I agree, but like the Uchiha who need the EMS to activat the Rinnegan with the Senju DNA ( or rather Hashirama DNA), the Senju would need the EMS to activat the Rinnegan. 

A simple Sharingan or a simple senju DNA (not Harashima's dna) is not enought for the Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i know how you get EMS , read my previous example before writeing , *also you need to have 4 MS eyes , meaning two pairs , you dont need two brothers* , and you should understand that the rinnegan is a power of two clans , both uchiha and senju , they can both reach it .


i didnt think it would be necessary to go this far but:



As far as we know, Madara and Sasuke were the ones to ever achieve EMS. EMS was associated to the fact that both Madara and Izuna and Sasuke and Itachi were unique brothers.





> "I shall cast off my bonds, escape my own "capacity"!" "*You are my spare, and I am yours!*" "*As brothers of the Uchiha, that is our bond!*"


good luck believing otherwise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that Sasuke is finally stepping up his game, I can't wait to see what he's gonna do in the chapters to come.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Now that Sasuke is finally stepping up his game, I can't wait to see what he's gonna do in the chapters to come.


im curious to see how amaterasu will fair while enhanced by senjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> im curious to see how amaterasu will fair while enhanced by senjutsu.



I have no senjutsu expectations. Kishi doesn't emphasize details well. When Senjutsu is used, he should find clever but subtle ways to signify that there is a point behind using a particular technique with Sage Chakra.

Of course the reader knows already, but sometimes I'm left feeling a bit underwhelmed.

Naruto's Bijuudama enhanced Rasengan is just one example of this failure. Speed and strength should always play a role in every movement/attack he makes.

/End Rant


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> I have no senjutsu expectations. Kishi doesn't emphasize details well. When Senjutsu is used, he should find clever but subtle ways to signify that there is a point behind using a particular technique with Sage Chakra.
> 
> Of course the reader knows already, but sometimes I'm left feeling a bit underwhelmed.
> 
> ...


well Kishi often fails at this stuff...but my hopes are that now that it will be the focus, he will point something out about it.

like how during the vote fight he made Sasuke's chidori black and Naruto's rasengan purple...maybe.

I still think that the bijuudama enhanced with senjutsu will have some important effect.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

kirin x ameteraus x susano'o sage mode cs2 powered attack 




or another failed ass narusasu amterasu rasengan ck


----------



## Sifus (Oct 1, 2013)

All I want is for the Kage's to get as little panel time as possible.












Unless they're hyping Nardo and Sauce


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 1, 2013)

Kishi needs to show Taijutsu infused with senjutsu. Explosive attacks have gotten stale.


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Kishi needs to show Taijutsu infused with senjutsu. Explosive attacks have gotten stale.



Its a bit difficult to show Taijutsu when both Naruto and Sasuke are fighting inside  blown up mechas like chakra shrouds.And its gonna get much worse, once naruto gets the second half of the kyubii and Sasuke his PS.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

We really need Gai back.


----------



## Abz (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> We really need Gai back.



ye i'm starting to really miss his input now...


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

100 bills says we'll see a narusasu amaterasengan attack


----------



## Abz (Oct 1, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> 100 bills says we'll see a narusasu amaterasengan attack



again....?  really...something else please....


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2013)

Am I the only person who wants to see Naruto and Sasuke find a way of compressing their forms? I feel that it robs the fights of personality and detracts from the fights location ( Which in itself could do with some work, Kishimoto wasted no time in having it leveled to the ground).


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just want to see  oro and suigetsu. ... and karin


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who wants to see Naruto and Sasuke find a way of compressing their forms? I feel that it robs the fights of personality and detracts from the fights location ( Which in itself could do with some work, Kishimoto wasted no time in having it leveled to the ground).



I could see Sasuke doing it with Susano'o and, in fact, should do it. For Naruto I just wished that the Sage and Bijuu Modes fusion would look like the first time in 444: sage pigmentation, mixed eyes and the change in his whiskers. The current form he has with the Bijuu shroud is way too crowded for me.


----------



## Roxa5 (Oct 1, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> I hope shikamaru dies lol honestly.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 1, 2013)

Link removed



> Spoiler:
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> 五影は江戸五影との会話を持ってい� �
> ...






> 強大な世界の頂上に心中を立っ
> 切り札は成功するかもしれません
> 心中の秘密のテクニックを最大限に� �き出します
> 柱間はモンスターを停止中五五影は� �ダラを抑える
> ...



(This is NarutoBase we're talking about. Not sure if trustworthy... But at least this day did not end with fake spoilers after all )


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 1, 2013)

Why bother?


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2013)

this might be fake.we have no confirmation.nothing on 2ch yet.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> I just want to see  oro and suigetsu. ... and karin



I would like it too, but they've got plenty of panels, we shouldn't get too greedy.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 1, 2013)

Ugh I hope those spoilers aren't true I hope Madara just uses perfect Susanoo and puts the Gokage down again.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

If shika dies the probability of a mass revival increases.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure if want.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 1, 2013)

There is no way Shikimaru dies now, there's just no way.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, Ino having regrets regarding Shikamaru. Did she realize she wanted his D all along ?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> Also, Ino having regrets regarding Shikamaru. Did she realize she wanted his D all along ?



Thinking about dick at a time like this? Shikimaru could be dead... What are you, Karin? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers are fake lol


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

bad japanese to say the least


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 1, 2013)

> Is likely to destroy the world is Obito Uchiha.



Obito destroying the world? I smell planet busting. 



> shikamaru is dead and ino has regrets


Lel.


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2013)

takL said:


> bad japanese to say the least



So Engligh to Japanese to English fake script ?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Almost definitely fake. I mean, when has NB ever had correct spoilers before everyone else?

*EDIT*:Takl just about confirmed the illegitimacy of the posts.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

Madara steals the DNA ness awry for his hashirama boob face to enter sage mode and attack obito while he is fighting naruto and sasuke


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2013)

zuul said:


> So Engligh to Japanese to English fake script ?



Or chinese to jp? im not sure.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't for Kakashi to come out of the Kamui dimension, and I can't really wait to see his reaction to the hokage on the battlefield, especially his sensei


----------



## Dade (Oct 1, 2013)

1 team member from the rookie 9 should die... That would be cool; it will feel like more of a war then.

bye, bye, Sakura ...lmao


----------



## Xeros (Oct 1, 2013)

Dade said:


> 1 team member from the rookie 9 should die... That would be cool; it will feel like more of a war then.
> 
> bye, bye, Sakura ...lmao




I'm afraid Kishi won't allow that.  Chances are so low. (I'm talking 'bout killing sakura off)

SasuSaku fans will form a shitstorm


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2013)

Dade said:


> 1 team member from the rookie 9 should die... That would be cool; it will feel like more of a war then.
> 
> bye, bye, Sakura ...lmao



Perhaps Obito could talk her to death?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Obv fake. It looks like someone used google trans or something.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 1, 2013)

Theos said:


> Perhaps Obito could talk her to death?



Too nice of a death. Her haters won't be satisfied.


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

Hopefully the battle actually kicks off this week. Cease the flashbacks, speeches and feels.

Time for rape and death.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 1, 2013)

As someone else said if you want of the rookies to die then be prepared for Nagato 2.0


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> As someone else said if you want of the rookies to die then be prepared for Nagato 2.0



Sasuke.OcularPower.Add(new Rinnegan());
Sasuke.RinneTensei();


It's gonna happen.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict Naruto will give sage chakra to the whole Alliance. Oro's sage mode too. Sage mode everywhere. Oh, and Yamato. and Juuho Shoushiken because I need to win a FC bet


----------



## Bringer (Oct 1, 2013)

彼は彼女を殺すために失敗したために係留ロープは、到着して、猫をスポット呼び出します。
くそが本物取得する程度であったので、係留ロープは、バックスタンドに皆に伝えます。
係留ロープはすべてのサスケが死ぬことを、一生懸命空気をパンチ
マンガが終了



Guess's who's name translates into mooring rope


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 1, 2013)

Kishi fucking friend why!?


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 1, 2013)

I swear to god that these Kakashi fans came out of nowhere. Oh well, I also want Kakashi to come back, but I don't see what's the point of it. Of course if he's not about to die and tries to use his last power to kamui' back, so he can say goodbye.. _"Sorry for being late"_ Note: It's Naruto's birthday Naruto gets motivated to beat Obito.

My perfect prediction.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict that the Shinji is revealed to be able to bring everyone back to life without anyone sacrificing themselves via Rinnegan. This includes the Edo Hokages. They will then decide to be joint Hokages.

This will happen.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 1, 2013)

Shinji? Well Sasuke is piloting an Eva


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict Naruto in Kurama form will move at Yellow Flash speed.

Umad?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict Sasuke feats and some informative details. Oh yeah. And our weekly Naruto vs Sasuke Shit storm comparison.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 1, 2013)

I predict naruto will continue to use fodder taijutsu attacks on the most powerful person bar RS
I predict Gai, Bee, Minato, Tobirama, Ten ten and every fodder with the super chakra cloak will just stand around and do nothing.
I predict part 3 of the motivational speech that's suppose to convince thousands of middle aged assassins who've been raised since childhood to take lives to continue to fight and not be afraid of death.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Kakashi raises a few interesting questions. Whats taking him so long? And naturally Naruto would question Obito about what he did with him, but no?

A wild guess. Kakashi found something interesting about Kamui's "dimension". It actually isnt far from the real world. And this why Naruto is cool, because he can sense his sensei; just like how cool he was about Hokages entrance.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 1, 2013)

Kishi is probably keeping Kakashi in the dimension until he figures out how to draw his face perfectly. Then he'll come back maskless.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

it would be more interesting if either when madara try to use obito to revive him and he glowed was because the rod obito used on kakashi was draining his life energy and he is weaken. or because he will take a hit for naruto or sasuke. he has had other character interfere when he is about to kill someone why not a reversal.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 1, 2013)

Manga needs Kakashi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2013)

Gabe said:


> it would be more interesting if either when madara try to use obito to revive him and he glowed was because the rod obito used on kakashi was draining his life energy and he is weaken. or because he will take a hit for naruto or sasuke. he has had other character interfere when he is about to kill someone why not a reversal.



If Kakashi saves Obito's life what little respect I have left for him goes out the window.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Kakashi saves Obito's life what little respect I have left for him goes out the window.



sorry probably stated it wrong but i meant that kakashi will take a hit for naruto or sasuke that obito or madara will try and deliver not that he will take one for obito. he said he was a shield to obito. why not


----------



## Mateush (Oct 1, 2013)

Kakashi needs to understand exactly about Kamui's mechanism.I would make sure that he would know how to use it to its full potential. To be able to be in phantom mode while still at the battlefield, perfect for surprise attack. It SHOULD work.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Kakashi saves Obito's life what little respect I have left for him goes out the window.



Where did he say Kakashi would save Obito's life?


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 1, 2013)

kakashi had his moment, I don't want this manga to get any slower with ANOTHER person showing up and giving some stupid speech.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 1, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> kakashi had his moment, I don't want this manga to get any slower with ANOTHER person showing up and giving some stupid speech.



I can't imagine Kakashi giving a speech, unless you count talking to a few select characters a "speech". In which, most characters in the manga do that anyway. Except for Sasuke, who says nothing and just acts on impulse half the time. 

I don't think Kakashi's ever given an actual speech before. Maybe a lecture.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2013)

I just realized we might see Orochimaru go into Sage Mode....


----------



## Klue (Oct 1, 2013)

Tsunade and Sakura too, fuck it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 1, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I just realized we might see Orochimaru go into Sage Mode....



Yes please.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Kakashi raises a few interesting questions. Whats taking him so long? And naturally Naruto would question Obito about what he did with him, but no?
> 
> A wild guess. Kakashi found something interesting about Kamui's "dimension". It actually isnt far from the real world. And this why Naruto is cool, because he can sense his sensei; just like how cool he was about Hokages entrance.



I predicted this.  My theory is kamui was "created" by another Uchiha before Obito broke into it.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 1, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Kishi is probably keeping Kakashi in the dimension until he figures out how to draw his face perfectly. Then he'll come back maskless.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 2, 2013)

I get the feeling this'll be a setup chapter


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

Now that there are even more people on the battlefield that need panel time the pacing is going to be even slower than it has been.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 2, 2013)

madara be droppin meteors now!!! pls! kill em.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict oro


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^Yes, let's completely disregard his previous statements, in which he claimed he has no interest in the war and that he simply wants to observe Sasuke.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> I predict oro



*Spoiler*: __ 







^


----------



## KevKev (Oct 2, 2013)

Prepping an attack chapter


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

To all those thinking of a mass revival lets just have a look at this.


Which made this.



OH not to mention Bijuu bombs.



So how exactly would a mass revival be possible if the bodies are eviscerated by now?
Neji is gone, everyone mourning just needs to  accept itck


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 2, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> To all those thinking of a mass revival lets just have a look at this.
> 
> 
> Which made this.
> ...



was it stated that the bodies of the dead have to be intact?  Nagato revived everyone from the village that includes villagers hit by asura's lasers/missiles, trampled by his boss summons and nuked by his Chou shinra tensei.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

@obitomo

I'm sure the god of ninjutsu can find a way to bring peeps back.

Perhaps by creating zetsu bodies from senju cells, using them as sacrifices for edo tensei, then turning the edos in to real peeps using rinne tensei


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a feeling that this manga has soo much to cover. I had the strangest dream. When Obito was defeated(WHICH IS SOON) that Madara took over and realized that he needed Kyuubi and Hachibi to actually bloom the flower. Madara uses Edo tensei in which he knows how to use quite well. He will be the one to use the eyeballs in the room which im sure he had orchestrated. He will Edo tensei the Uchiha Clan. And Sasuke and Madara will have their showdown over the fate of the uchiha clan lterally.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

I just thought about it, but I have a feeling most of the chapter will be the Gokages apologizing to Naruto for not keeping their promise, followed by NaruSpeech


----------



## Turrin (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm expecting entire chapter to be devoted to some sappy Gokage flashbacks


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> was it stated that the bodies of the dead have to be intact?  Nagato revived everyone from the village that includes villagers hit by asura's lasers/missiles, trampled by his boss summons and nuked by his Chou shinra tensei.


Are you sure?
I thought that the bodies were intact on revival.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

@Csdabest

I prefer the Uchiha clan get Rinne Tensei'd actually.  

But maybe Madara can edo them and Obito can Rinne them? 

[sp]*sees signature*

seems like a cool guy

*sees location*

are you my neighbor? [/sp]


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @obitomo
> 
> I'm sure the god of ninjutsu can find a way to bring peeps back.
> 
> Perhaps by creating zetsu bodies from senju cells, using them as sacrifices for edo tensei, then turning the edos in to real peeps using rinne tensei


I don't know, would he even have a body any more?
It would be literally atoms left.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

I want to know who the fawk Kirimaru is, and if has any any connection to Orochimaru.
And a flashback of Hashi's death.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

@Obitomo

I assume Obito can regenerate given his plant-like body


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> I want to know who the fawk Kirimaru is, and if has any any connection to Orochimaru.
> And a flashback of Hashi's death.


Kirimaru is a fanon character?
Isn't he?



Rainbow Cake said:


> @Obitomo
> 
> I assume Obito can regenerate given his plant-like body


Obito's no good guy though, is everyone hoping for a 180?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @Csdabest
> 
> I prefer the Uchiha clan get Rinne Tensei'd actually.
> 
> ...



Madara had a feeling his clan would be exterminated. Probably by his own hand. Madara wanted Uchiha Dominance and their survival due to his brothers last wish. Killing the Uchiha clan and reviving them under his control meaning theyd never betray him again. Also it could be uchiha powers could reists Mugen Tsukiyomi so it would be best to have them under control.

But by the end of this manga. I have a feeling that both the Uchiha Clan and Jinchuuriki will be revived.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

@obitomo

Everyone is expecting. Not hoping 

@csdabest

Reviving the Uchiha clan would solve a lot of problems. I'm cool with it.

 Also cool with reviving the akatsuki but thats an entirely different story


----------



## Bane (Oct 2, 2013)

I mean, Kakashi was revived after having a nail shot into his forehead. So its obvious this ability has restoration capabilities unless you think he's still running around with damage to his brain.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> Kirimaru is a fanon character?
> Isn't he?



No. its a fan-nickname for the unknown aide to the First Mizukage last chapter. Who conspicuously is the only character who was an aide who wasn't a Second Kage, and looks alot like Oro.



Csdabest said:


> Madara had a feeling his clan would be exterminated. Probably by his own hand. Madara wanted Uchiha Dominance and their survival due to his brothers last wish. Killing the Uchiha clan and reviving them under his control meaning theyd never betray him again. Also it could be uchiha powers could reists Mugen Tsukiyomi so it would be best to have them under control.
> 
> But by the end of this manga. I have a feeling that both the Uchiha Clan and *Jinchuuriki will be revived.*



Im okay with this.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 2, 2013)

Same, I think Naruto will use Banbutsu Sōzō.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

Bane said:


> I mean, Kakashi was revived after having a nail shot into his forehead. So its obvious this ability has restoration capabilities unless you think he's still running around with damage to his brain.



Kakashi never got hit with the nail. He warped it with Kamui, and then died when he used Kamui again to save Chouji. He never died from a physical wound, only 0 chakra/stamina.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke surpasses Madara this chapter.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote honestly, this should be an interesting chapter, but I keep kidding myself by saying that. I mean we are done with the talking, the feelings, the whole waiting for the Kage's bit, we've got all that done. Kishi, lets see something.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict a disappointing chapter, followed by something to blow our socks off next chapter 650.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

@Utakata
I didn't know they had given him a name, maybe his father?
After all Oro was an orphan.

And yes Kakashi was expended of all chakra, the reason I bring this up is because Kosuke who was stabbed by Danzo is no longer listed on the Toad summon contract after his death. Which makes me to believe that you can't bring back someone who is eviscerated, also if this was not the case and someone can be just but atoms and still be revived, why aren't we seeing dead from the Konoha graveyard walking again?

I think their are limits to revival by RT.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Hints of a Perfect Curse Seal mode


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 2, 2013)

If it isn't a flashback chapter, we get a TNJ from the Gokage, and if we're lucky, a Jinton from Onoki. It would be cool if Kakashi returned but it's doubtful IMO. 

One thing I'm curious about, though, is if Kakashi is stuck in Obito's dimension. And, if so, did he encounter The Shinju when Obito sealed it within himself? Maybe he's working on destroying Obito from inside out?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict a set-up chapter with happening. 

- Naruto and Sasuke take more of the fight to Obito as everyone's eyes glisten
- Madara turns into more of a benchmark for Sasuke and looks less and less as a threat
- Gokage turn into just members of the Alliance, they're not special 
- Oro talks about Sasuke's potential 
- Minato talks about Naruto once more
- Obito decides to turn things up at the end of the chapter


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I predict a set-up chapter with happening.
> 
> - Naruto and Sasuke take more of the fight to Obito as everyone's eyes glisten
> - Madara turns into more of a benchmark for Sasuke and looks less and less as a threat
> ...



The Gokage will probably waste a few panels apologizing to Naruto for not stopping Madara, too.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Obito gets serious. Naruto and Sasuke can't land a hit on Juubito w/o Space time. Hirashn fails and Sasuke awakens kamui. Sasuke Kamus a bijuu dama right into Juubito face. Cliff Hanger.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I predict a set-up chapter with happening.
> 
> - Naruto and Sasuke take more of the fight to Obito as everyone's eyes glisten
> - Madara turns into more of a benchmark for Sasuke and looks less and less as a threat
> ...



I love the accuracy in this prediction.


----------



## Azula (Oct 2, 2013)

i predict madara finally absorbing hashirama


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke approaches Obito.
Karin makes a joke. Suigetsu makes a joke too.
Naruto approaches Obito.
Yondaime remembers Kushina's face.
Nidaime remembers his brother and himself.
Sandaime remembers the sannin.
Madara notes that he is better than Shodai.
The Gokage stand still.
The fodder ninjas all talk about how scared they are and how they can't even do a single thing, not even use a single ninjutsu. 
Shikamaru lies down on the ground, dying. Everyone knows that he's really about to die.
Hinata remembers Neji's death.
Ino transmits recycled manga panels to the entire alliance for emotional effect.
Obito remembers Rin's face.
The Gokage declare that the war must end now.
The Gokage approach Madara and attack him with everything they have. 
Uchiha Sage reads the chapter, sighs, then goes out for some sushi, a little despondent in mood after reading yet another half assed chappie chap.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Sasuke approaches Obito.
> Karin makes a joke. Suigetsu makes a joke too.
> Naruto approaches Obito.
> Yondaime remembers Kushina's face.
> ...



no sasuke remembering itachi? fake


----------



## nmwn93 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Predictions: who will stop infinte tsukuyomi ??*

who do you think will finally stop the infinite tsukuyomi? I am going to go with Kakashi. reason being Kakashi is now in another dimension and judging from the wound obito inflicted on him he is more then likely still alive. biding his time. when the nine tails chakra was dispersed the second time anyone who got a it the first time got it the second time. so it stands to reason that Kakashi has the nine tails chakra and if he can connect to ino's jutsu (that's a stretch) but he may know the current situation and is probably waiting for his moment to strike. I predict Kakashi re appearing and kaumi-ing the eye in the sky. of course I may be wrong its a high chance that I am but what do you think will happen??


----------



## Sifus (Oct 2, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Sasuke approaches Obito.
> Karin makes a joke. Suigetsu makes a joke too.
> Naruto approaches Obito.
> Yondaime remembers Kushina's face.
> ...



Oh God Tree  Someone please tell me I didn't stay up for this shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> Sasuke approaches Obito.
> *Karin makes a joke. Suigetsu makes a joke too.*
> ...



I know you are full of shit but everything in the bold seems likely. 

The other stuff is too action-y (and we know Shika won't die and the Gokage will get stomped if they do that).


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2013)

Please no SM Madara. I wont have the energy for a BSM Naruto vs SM Madara thread in the Battledome.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 2, 2013)

How about Rin being summoned as Edo Tensei by Orochimaru to stall Obito?

That'd create quite the Telegrams drama.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 2, 2013)

Hehe, always remember the UchihaSage special prediction:

Rin is alive. Rin is a tree. YES!
Madara's trump card is the RIN TREE

(predicted before god tree was even shown)


----------



## rac585 (Oct 2, 2013)

more memory sharing?


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

this time, we see what karin did to sasuke.... in the memory sharing jutsu :ignoramus


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like to see Kakashi in this chapter...even in flashback at this point.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

I only want to see kakashi trolling obito


----------



## Kishido (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi is the only hope of this manga... The last couple of chatpers were annoying and shit


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 2, 2013)

If it was deleted, don't repost it. 

You might want to check the thread's rules before posting again.


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Kakashi is the only hope of this manga... The last couple of chatpers were annoying and shit



Kakashi is the only hope? WTF are you saying?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kakashi is the only hope? WTF are you saying?



He wants more people on the battlefield. Its the new strategy: bringing so many people at one place should produce enough carbon dioxide to please the tree


----------



## JPongo (Oct 2, 2013)

Theos said:


> He wants more people on the battlefield. Its the new strategy: bringing so many people at one place should produce enough carbon dioxide to please the tree



Bunshin time then!


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

Theos said:


> He wants more people on the battlefield. Its the new strategy: bringing so many people at one place should produce enough carbon dioxide to please the tree


Then the Shinju will truly get WOOD ;D

I think the stalling has gone on long enough, it's time for some hard hitting elements, no more memories and no more build up.
Eh, but who am I kidding it will probably be another "WE CAN DO IT" chapter with a tad of Nardo and Sauce wank.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

seriously want to see kakashi trolling obito with a "whats up, friend "


----------



## Harbour (Oct 2, 2013)

Since the chapter are late, i predict many text.,
It will be talkative chapter maybe with some more information.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

I want Gai to appear and start to beat the shit out of Obito like he used to as a kid.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

zuul said:


> I want Gai to appear and start to beat the shit out of Obito like he used to as a kid.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 2, 2013)

Since people need reminding: 





Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 2, 2013)

It will be a boring 'progression' chapter again like it has been for a while now with too much talking and too much info that we already know about...
Been a bit bored lately with Naruto (specially with the last chapter last week, what a horrible chapter).

I just hope that it will be a good chapter for once with some good fighting and less talking.
Every chapter is about not losing hope, about friendship and about 'going to the dream world', WE GET IT after like 10 chapters of talking about these 3 things NON STOP! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH DAMN!


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> seriously want to see kakashi trolling obito with a "whats up, friend "



I rather it be Sasuke honestly. I want Sasuke to use Kamui against Obito and for Kakashi to see sasuke phased out body in the dimension and for him to return. Thus opening up an epic Sasuke and Kakashi reunion. I miss the chemistry and atmosphere that radiated off of Sasuke and kakashi interactions. Plus Im sure kakashi would be pleased to come back to the  battle field to see his lost Student aiding konoha again. 

Please kishi. Grant this moment.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 2, 2013)

Will Obito and Madara get any more feats?
Hope there will be something awesome


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, this sucks. Nothing yet  Did the government shutdown also screw our manga over, too!? lol, sorry.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

Shinju blooms:

Juubito: What the..?
Madara: Oh, well... that's what I get for not readind the whole manual tablet. 



Do you have the balls, Kishi?


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 2, 2013)

I want to see Madara make his move already.

I'm curious to see where Kishi is going with that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 2, 2013)

Most probably we'll get some talking then Obito stepping up his game by the end of the chapter.

Hopefully we will get some Hiruzen panels and maybe something more from Hashirama vs Madara, seeing as the latter started using the Rinnegan now (the Outer Path stake).


----------



## Shakar (Oct 2, 2013)

Kishi for some reason currently seems big on showing [insert character]'s feelings to everyone, he did it for Naruto, then for Hashirama, so might do the same for Sasuke.

If it were for me, I'd have Kakashi returning and Obito getting serious damage, but ..eh. I have a feeling that's not happening.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Source :2ch
Verification: Pending

夢が現実に変わります
五影は江戸五影との会話を持っている
ナルトとサスケはうちはオビトを後方傷つけるとプッシュ
うちはオビト反撃、千手扉間テレポートナルトとサスケ
マダラは柱間を攻撃し続けて、マダラは輪廻眼 を使用しています
千手扉間はナルトとサスケと一緒に表示されます
江戸輪廻眼背後ファイブ五影の土地
ナルトパワーアップファイブ五影オオノキはナルトとサスケが飛ん作る間
うちはオビトは世界を破壊する恐れがある。


The Dream turns into reality ( its the title )

- The Five Kages have conversation with Edo Hokages
- Naruto and Sasuke hurt Obito pushing him backwards
- Obito almost hit Naruto and Sasuke but Tobirama teleport them
- Madara keeps attacking Hashirama, then pierces him with black rod Madara uses Rinnengan on Hashirama, Tobirama appear along with Naruto and  Sasuke
 - Then The Five Kages land behind them. Naruto gives Kyuubi cloaks to The Five Kages then Onooki makes Naruto and Sasuke fly. 
- Obito threatens destroy The World.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Since the chapter are late, i predict many text.,
> It will be talkative chapter maybe with some more information.



You know what this is very true. Considering the development of Jugo curse seal and the arrival of the five kages. This chapter is probably going to be jam packed with dialogue. Its probably taking them for ever and a day to translate it all. The 5 kages need to mark their territory and im pretty sure more light is going to be shed on Juugo, Sasuke, and The curse seal. Probably even perfecting it since it drives the user insane with emotions if they absorb the incorrect amount. Maybe Sasuke will be able to absorb enough to evolve the curse seal to a more pure form and conquer those insane special uchiha mental energies that drive him insane. I can imagine Juugo teaching Sasuke how to absorb it through his body through him imbuing Susano-o with natural energy. Sasuke remembers the feeling and replicates it better than ever and balances the energy correctly and unlock a special unexpected mode.

I can't wait for the dialogue man. Hopefully kishi doesnt let us down and atleast drops the goods for a potentially boring chapter. It might be what the anime team needs to create episodes since they are catching up at an alarming pace. Alot of talking and explaining and creating fake flashpacks to fill it in. Kishi is starting to add the fluff which is a good thing. Keeps people talking and discussing. Action pack chapters merely lead to raging over feats.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Source :2ch
> Verification: Pending
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> ...



I am hoping this is false.

I am sick of these repetitive chapters.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Source :2ch
> Verification: Pending
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> ...



Above spoilers sounds like a Kishi thing to do.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

That sounds like too much stuff for a single chapter. And I'm leery given the poster.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 2, 2013)

Didn't this one get posted before? And it got deleted from the Spoilers Thread.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 2, 2013)

Though its unlikely, but if we're lucky Madara will explain exactly how he plans to get SM. My guess is he'll describe a process like this while using the Outer Path stake to control Hashirama. I reckon with his Rinnegan mastery he'll be able to chain Hashirama too, seeing as he taught Obito how to use the jutsu.

I'm willing to bet we'll get something like Hashirama's cells help with Sage Mode like Juugo's cells do.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, I love Naruto but I just hope something changes this chapter. I'm so sick of this fight, never thought I'd say this but the lack of Orochimaru and Sasuke focus / Edo Kages actually ruined this whole fight.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

If the spoilers are true, then it's definitely a set up.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 2, 2013)

Swear that spoiler is similar to the one that was posted on NB.

Anyway I got a lecture soon maaan this chapter better hurry up.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Source :2ch
> Verification: Pending
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> ...


Once again Madara vs Hashirama is the only thing interesting about the chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Im think the spoiler its true , the source is strong....

And its not a set up chapter , we do have some fucking action in it....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Im think the spoiler its true , *the source is strong*.


No, it's really not.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 2, 2013)

5 kage boost by Naruto's chakra can be good assist for him, at least Onoki and Gaara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No, it's really not.



Didnt 2ch , gived almoust every time correct spoilers ?



Synn said:


> Where them spoilers at?



Manga Raw


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 2, 2013)

Christ, what is with all the talking recently?

Hopefully that spoiler isn't true.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 2, 2013)

Madara vs hashirama round 2 interesting? Nah.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke Oro focus, where art thou.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 2, 2013)

Hm, it sounds pretty legit.
I guess the wait will give us the answer, there was one of these spoiler things that came true a few weeks ago so I'll bet it will be true, 60% chance.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2013)

So basically, nothing happens... Again.. For the nth week in a row.

(Assuming these spoilers are true)


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Source :2ch
> Verification: Pending
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> ...



.

The flashback where kazekaga asks for a 30% cut needs finishing.

:WOW


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Jad said:


> Above spoilers sounds like a Kishi thing to do.



Yeah it kind of does. But I want more Sasuke centric chapters so the dude can get some development and closure with Obito. Its obvious that closure is gonna be had with all the involved parties.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

You know what's funny about those fake spoilers, it doesn't tell us if Shikamaru died or not.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 2, 2013)

Im saying, for me there is nothing interesting left besides Naruto/Sasuke interactions and Hiruzen's, Minato's new jutsus.
Kages are boring. Shrouded Kages even more boring.
Madara/Hashirama pseudo-fight also boring. They already show everything.
Obito's shitty phrases about the world are boring.
The manga only can save Kakashi returning and saving everyone.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm still waiting for "that jutsu"


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

no spoiler yet on 2ch.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuck it I'm going to sleep this is bullshit.

Also, that spoiler sounds hyper kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

no oro in spoilers?  hope its fake


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I'm still waiting for "that jutsu"



You too?


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2013)

Keep calm and wait for Tsunade's humongous tits. 



> - Obito threatens destroy The World.



Why does every villain do that? Yeah, tell everyone your plan so they can ruin it afterwards. 

Obito, if you're going to destroy the world, just do it. Get to work, bitch!


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

hat jutsu is boji dama


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

vered said:


> no spoiler yet on 2ch.





PikaCheeka said:


> Of course it's fake. It's UB's English prediction that was translated into Japanese. 2ch has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Should be deleted.



I got it from here 

Manga Raw



Addy said:


> no oro in spoilers?  hope its fake



selfish addy , you have the preview with sasuke and oro doing something , next chapter should be all Oro


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 2, 2013)

Even TOCs aren't still out... I'm just thinking there're some problems about getting the wsj this week.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

Kishi: "Nope, if NF is just going to keep complaining about my manga I won't release it this week."

Editor: "Can you just at least draw Itachi and slap Chapter 549 on it and send it in?"

Kishi: "Anything for Itachi-sama"


----------



## KyubiiMode (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoiler was similar predictions are scattered 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kept watching Manga Panda


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I got it from here
> 
> Manga Raw



Till now, the only "fake" spoiler on 2ch is this one:

"ナルト「サスケ、最後に何か言うことはあるか？」 
サスケ「さっさとやれ、ウスラトンカチ」 
ナルト「サスケ 
サスケ「さっさとやれよああああああああ！！！！！」 
ナルト「くっ、これより五影襲撃の犯人、うちはサスケを処刑する！」 
ナルト「風遁、螺旋刃！」ザンッ 
生首のサスケはニッコリと微笑んでいた 
ナルト「サスケェええええええええ！！！」 
笑顔の意味は─ "


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

we have no spoilers up till now.
probably a late chapter today,
either its a great chapter or its a really bad chapter as we are lacking even the Chinese scans that are supposed to come by now.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2013)

vered said:


> we have no spoilers up till now.
> *probably a late chapter today,*



2 possibilities: 

1- A problem with getting the raw

2- A chapter with a lot of dialogue (? la One Piece)

I hope it's the second option...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Guess that means a lot of Rin flashbacks, maybe...

It's been a while since we've had an Obito-centric chapter, after all. This might very well be one.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Kakashi magically appears and broadcasts his own memories of how he let Rin die through Ino.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Guess that means a lot of Rin flashbacks, maybe...
> 
> It's been a while since we've had an Obito-centric chapter, after all. This might very well be one.



Kishi plz no


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, I doubt anyone's going to show up this chapter. The Gokage will probably get a bit more time to show off/help before Kishi steals their thunder with another missing character popping up all of a sudden. 

Tsunade and Hashirama will probably talk..and Sakura, too. Gokages will probably apologize for not taking care of Madara. Some more Naruto, Sasuke and Obito action..maybe Madara will start to absorb Hashirama and that will be the cliffhanger?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Kakashi magically appears and broadcasts his own memories of how he let Rin die through Ino.




Ino, the best social network ever! 

More srsly, seems Toriko has its spoiler, wich could mean the problem is not about getting the WSJ raw... 

I want to expect a "dense" chapter with a lot of dialogue and revelations (and no fb...)


----------



## Weapon (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe the new chapter is so amazing and crazy people don't want to talk about it or don't have the guts to upload it yet in the chance that it would cause some universal uproar that no one will be able to recover from or forget.

Jokes, inb4 the chapter is just more standing around and pointless talking. Good wait.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

Now, I'm expecting a troll chapter that might have pissed off the raws providers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Till now, the only "fake" spoiler on 2ch is this one:
> 
> "ナルト「サスケ、最後に何か言うことはあるか？」
> サスケ「さっさとやれ、ウスラトンカチ」
> ...



i know , the one i posted is still pending for confirmation...

But it sounds like kishi to much to be fake....


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 2, 2013)

that chinese spoiler is legit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

If that's true...Gokage pep talk. Yawn.

Probably true. It was the safest prediction we had all week.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Source :2ch
> Verification: Pending
> 
> 夢が現実に変わります
> ...


sounds legit


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

if this is true,i think oro confirms that amaterasu was created by RS?
not sure as the google trans is not clear.
still nothing to indicate its true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

> Their hopes dreams of several generations of faith will thrive here!
> 
> Ninja Army: see, five shadow! Five shadow finally came, we saw glimmers of hope.
> 
> ...



Wait just a minute.

This sounds true but those phrases make me question it.


----------



## Asherah (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that's true...Gokage pep talk. Yawn.
> 
> Probably true. It was the safest prediction we had all week.



Ugh, please, no. So bored of them. Give us Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait just a minute.
> 
> This sounds true but those phrases make me question it.



whut in the whut. 

Who the fuck is Lei Ying.

and Watergate. 

and why is Sasuke commiting massacre on a community?

That is the dumbest thing iv read all week.


----------



## ryz (Oct 2, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> that chinese spoiler is legit?



I dunno, but I DO know this is the site where scangroup used to get early raws from.

Also, it seems to match the japanese 2ch spoiler.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

> Naruto's fairy tail beast sword in his hand



Naruto gets a Bijuu Sword?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 2, 2013)

ryz said:


> I dunno, but I DO know this is the site where scangroup used to get early raws from.
> 
> Also, it seems to match the japanese 2ch spoiler.



but 2ch have no any confirmed spoilers


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

_"Watergate: pretty dry! !"

"Ninja joint military: Look, is five shadow! Five shadow finally came, we saw a ray of hope."_

I just love using google translate.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

vered said:


> if this is true,i think oro confirms that amaterasu was created by RS?
> not sure as the google trans is not clear.
> still nothing to indicate its true.



Its pretty obvious that Rikudo or atleast one of the sons created these techniques.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

ryz said:


> I dunno, but I DO know this is the site where scangroup used to get early raws from.
> 
> Also, it seems to match the japanese 2ch spoiler.



There is no Japanese spoiler. What UB posted was English just translated into Japanese via Google. If you try it in reverse it translates perfectly, which means fake. This might just be a Chinese elaboration of the fake floating around, with Darth Vader and America. 

The more I look at this one, the faker it seems. There's too much going on, compared to the pace we have been getting lately. 

And Tobirama saying Naruto/Sasuke have a stronger bond than Hashirama/Madara is just total bullshit.


----------



## ryz (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm, I think I will remove it. posting it here

----



> 寄托几代信念的梦想，将在此地茁壮成长！
> 
> 忍者联合军：看，是五影！五影终于来了，我们看到希望的曙光了。
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2013)

Faaaake, why do people believe this when there is nothing on 2ch.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 2, 2013)

What does THAT spoiler translate too?


----------



## ryz (Oct 2, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> What does THAT spoiler translate too?



Google translate: 





> Sustenance dream of several generations of faith that will thrive here!
> 
> Ninja joint military: Look, is five shadow! Five shadow finally came, we saw a ray of hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## rac585 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Faaaake, why do people believe this when there is nothing on 2ch.



meh. let them have their fun. i love fake spoilers.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 2, 2013)

"America's solution offerings escape"

Kishi knew we wouldn't get our shit together before October 1st.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep. Judging by the pic. This chapter is gonna be alot of talking.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

Panels wasted on the Gokages. I'm disapointed. Yawn.


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 2, 2013)

The page with the Gokages... I hope they actually do something this chapter.


----------



## Rose (Oct 2, 2013)

^I hope not; they are never successful and its a snorefest. The only one worth paying attention to is Tsunade.

That spoiler pic is the highlight of the chapter?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay! Gokage pep talk!


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

question which spoiler does it confirms?
this is the first pic of the chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 2, 2013)

At least its not the last page.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

It looks like the first page of the chapter. It's not the highlight lol


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

chinese spoiler looks real, there's a lot of Gokage talking


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2013)

I really hope Kishi won't make Kages fight Madara again


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

yay for the Gokages making this chapter more interesting.


----------



## Azula (Oct 2, 2013)

are they talking about getting revenge


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2013)

Is this a confirmed spoiler? Cause it could be picked up from a previous chapter (the gokages vs madara)...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Even if this is the first page and not the highlight, it's safe to say that at least half the chapter will be about them giving the Alliance hope. Realistically, them seeing their leaders alive should make them feel better. 

Unfortunately for us, only like five of us care about them whatsoever.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 2, 2013)

They're talking how ready they are to be slaughtered by Madara again :33

And yes, this is definitely the first page. _Hopefully_ they don't take more than 3 pages.

Kishi pls


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Is this a confirmed spoiler? Cause it could be picked up from a previous chapter (the gokages vs madara)...



There's a fodder nin standing behind Gaara.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

Fodder talking about how much fodder they can be and not contributing a thing to the fight? 

After being defeated by Madara the gokage should have just slinked away in shame. They failed on nearly every level and have already shown everything that they could possibly be capable of with their power.

Unless Naruto battery charges them and still, they'd just be rehashing their techniques.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yay! Gokage pep talk!



Shino pep talk next week.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even if this is the first page and not the highlight, it's safe to say that at least half the chapter will be about them giving the Alliance hope. Realistically, them seeing their leaders alive should make them feel better.
> 
> Unfortunately for us, only like five of us care about them whatsoever.



One for each Kage. 



Sasuke said:


> Shino pep talk next week.


It would be pretty exciting and unique since Shino doesn't talk much.


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems like Tsunade had to put on some lipstick. So maybe it's fake?


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

the last few chapters have been like Hashirama, Naruto and now the Gokages taking turn to do pep talk, just how many pep talk the fodder alliance needs....yawn


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> Seems like Tsunade had to put on some lipstick. So maybe it's fake?


The fact that anyone on the current battlefield is wearing lipstick at this point is just absurd. Well, unless Sasuke gets his CS2 mode back. That is legit.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Fodder talking about how much fodder they can be and not contributing a thing to the fight?
> 
> After being defeated by Madara the gokage should have just slinked away in shame. They failed on nearly every level and have already shown everything that they could possibly be capable of with their power.
> 
> Unless Naruto battery charges them and still, they'd just be rehashing their techniques.



I agree. We have seen all that was to be seen about them.
Realistically they are just there to tell us how amazing Naruto is supposed to be.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> There's a fodder nin standing behind Gaara.



Yeah, you're right!

Thanks... 

So I now hope the chapter will not be only focused on dem...


----------



## Rose (Oct 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> the last few chapters have been like Hashirama, Naruto and now the Gokages taking turn to do pep talk, just how many pep talk the fodder alliance needs....yawn



 And they still wont achieve anything.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

well, maybe it starts with shitkages and diverts to something else


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Shino pep talk next week.



At least Shino hasn't been shamed and curbstomped so hard he should go back to genin school.

What's Tsunade going to say?

"I'm so awesome and undefeatable because I was lucky enough for the only person in the world who could have saved me walked by"? They have nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2013)

zuul said:


> It would be pretty exciting and unique since Shino doesn't talk much.



All these pep talks will give him the confidence to give his own.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> the last few chapters have been like Hashirama, Naruto and now the Gokages taking turn to do pep talk, just how many pep talk the fodder alliance needs....yawn


The pep talks require pep talks now. Shit is getting down to the wire, time to pull all the stops.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> The fact that anyone on the current battlefield is wearing lipstick at this point is just absurd. Well, unless Sasuke gets his CS2 mode back. That is legit.


well, maybe tsunade cs2


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2013)

17 pages of Gokage speeches and flashbacks incoming. Yes, each Kage will receive their moment.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe Mei is Rin's mom and that's why she was supposed to be the jinn for her Water country. It was a rough divorce and Rin's dad ran off with the kid. That's why Mei is so man-hungry now. There must be a reason why she has no backstory yet.

Obito will recognize her because he stole photos from Rin's bedroom and he will attack the Gokage in a rage.

Wouldn't that be a twist!


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> 17 pages of Gokage speeches and flashbacks incoming. Yes, each Kage will receive their moment.


What more could we possibly learn about Onoki?


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

Klue said:


> 17 pages of Gokage speeches and flashbacks incoming. Yes, each Kage will receive their moment.



fuck you. your crying inside at that thought as much as we are


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

Tsunade _"I'm a strong, proud woman"_


PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe Mei is Rin's mom and that's why she was supposed to be the jinn for her Water country. It was a rough divorce and Rin's dad ran off with the kid. That's why Mei is so man-hungry now. There must be a reason why she has no backstory yet.
> 
> Obito will recognize her because he stole photos from Rin's bedroom and he will attack the Gokage in a rage.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a twist!


I think this is one of the best thing I have ever read in this forum.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

So pretty predictable set up chapter like we thought.


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> fuck you. your crying inside at that thought as much as we are



Damn right.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

What's the point of the GoKages raising the spirit of all the no name fodder nins, while those are going to do nothing at all.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> So pretty predictable set up chapter like we thought.


No one flippin knows yet


----------



## mayumi (Oct 2, 2013)

If that chinese spoiler is true then more speeches and Hashirama - Madara = Naruto-Sasuke comparisons but with implication that NS could do and be better than Hashirama and Madara.

Obito talks shit and does some attack, Naruto and Sasuke blow it off, Raikage does something to the branches and Gaara protects everyone with sand and more I won't let any one die from Naruto.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

mayumi said:


> If that chinese spoiler is true then more speeches and hashirama - Madara = Naruto-Sasuke comparisons but with implication that NS could do and be better than Hashirama and Madara.
> 
> Obito talks shit and does some attack, Naruto and Sasuke blow it off, Raikage does something to the branches and Gaara protects everyone with sand and more I won't let any one die from Naruto.



the source of the pic is not the chiense forums but an italian forum with the admin coming from the province of padova.
he is probably connected somehow or knows of a site who posts the pics.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

the kages seem to be questioning something. This doesnt feel like speech.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the kages seem to be questioning something. This doesnt feel like speech.


They are questioning why they were even brought to this battlefield


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the kages seem to be questioning something. This doesnt feel like speech.



Something the reader already knows. Kishi will waste four-five pages explaining it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

They are asking questions so someone can give them a speech, maybe.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the kages seem to be questioning something. This doesnt feel like speech.



they're probably talking about the first kages meeting in Hashi's flashbacks


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 2, 2013)

yes, this is exactly what I waited for, the 5 kage finally reached the battlefield. we all know that when the five kage are together they are like an indestructible force, no one can defeat the teamwork of the 5 kage. The tides of the war have finally shifted


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 2, 2013)

With Naruto's chakra boost, Mei and Tsunade can provide water and milk for the whole ninja audience, and maybe some entertainment too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder if they will admit that they got stomped by Madara or if they will make up some excuse?


----------



## handsock (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Madara used Senjutsu to stop the 5 Kage. And it is what he will use to stop the Juubito. Combined with a rinnegan chakra rod / zetsu DNA to release Obito from the role of Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

im sure Oonoki is happy inside. He is between Tsunade and Mei, with his head at boob level


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 2, 2013)

handsock said:


> I predict Madara used Senjutsu to stop the 5 Kage.



Madara doesn't have Senjutsu though, that's why he's fighting Hashirama.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

Madara doesn't need senjutsu to stop the kages. Perma Edo Tensei Meteor spam is enough.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

hmm now we can have a translation of at least the first page/


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wonder if they will admit that they got stomped by Madara or if they will make up some excuse?



I wonder if kishi would make an excuse or we just going to jump to the random power-up part


----------



## SaiST (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys, expressing your agony over the wait isn't worth being banned by the time the chapter's out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

If anyone can translate the chapter title we can confirm if the spoilers are real or not. The hiragana is too blurry for me to make out. I can't read the third one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder what the Gokage are saying, considering they're up to speed with everything.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Title: 忍の意志 The will of the Shinobi

*Purely Sadistic* translated it


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If anyone can translate the chapter title we can confirm if the spoilers are real or not. The hiragana is too blurry for me to make out. I can't read the third one.



yea at least the title,though i doubt any of the previous written spoilers were real.
we are getting all the pics from an italian site from italian users.


----------



## handsock (Oct 2, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder what the Gokage are saying, considering they're up to speed with everything.



I predict Tsunade taking over Sakura's heal job. And permits Sakura to use Slug Sage mode to help out Naruto & Sasuke since Tsunade didn't master it. And Sakura got shafted for wartime. Liek always. RIP Great Sasori fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder what the Gokage are saying, considering they're up to speed with everything.


they might be questioning why they came if they already got roflstomped by Mads


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> Title: 忍の意志 The will of the Shinobi
> 
> Purely Sadistic translated it



Okay I guess they are all confirmed as fakes then. Not terribly surprised, but still a relief.

I'd rather have 17 pages of pep talk over the crap in that spoiler. Tired of Tobirama's character being ruined by his forced fanboyism.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2013)

thoughtful1 said:


> Title: 忍の意志 The will of the Shinobi
> 
> *Purely Sadistic* translated it



Another pep talk chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

gaara  "we have to do something now"

a "yes, we cant give up!!!"

mizukage "I agree"

onoiki " we will die trying"

tsunade " lets show them what kages can do!!!! never give up"


or some other bullshit of similar kind


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

Tsunade only needs to mention one command.

Tsunade: "Release the beasts"

then out of nowhere "KONOHA GREAT FIRE WHIRLWIND SUUUUUUUUUPER FANTASTIC SHILIEW OF THE RAIN JAD IS AWESOME KICK OF THE CENTURY THAT CAN EVEN KILL CHUCK NORRIS KICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

T_T....why Kishi why T_T


----------



## Btbgfel (Oct 2, 2013)

gokages is only a small part of the chapter

this chapter , from one source of spoiler, consists of Shikamaru,more Shikamaru and even more Shikamaru

oh, and he is saved


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

dat hyuuga


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> gokages is only a small part of the chapter
> 
> this chapter , from one source of spoiler, consists of Shikamaru,more Shikamaru and even more Shikamaru




I'd rather have the Gokages talking for 17+ pages.


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems like another slow paced chapter.

Better not be


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu  I wish it was real though

I really hope we aren't _just _getting a conversation between the Gokages. I want to see some action, and some interesting flashback. I miss Kaguya


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> a "yes, we cant give up!!!"



Like a bad case of Herpes


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jad said:


> Tsunade only needs to mention one command.
> 
> Tsunade: "Release the beasts"
> 
> then out of nowhere "KONOHA GREAT FIRE WHIRLWIND SUUUUUUUUUPER FANTASTIC SHILIEW OF THE RAIN JAD IS AWESOME KICK OF THE CENTURY THAT CAN EVEN KILL CHUCK NORRIS KICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



I read that as "release the breast".


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 2, 2013)

Not Obito lookin' like a little bitch; that can't be real.


----------



## zuul (Oct 2, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Not Obito lookin' like a little bitch; that can't be real.



But Obito IS a little bitch.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

This is what's going down:
Tsunade: What's that? A tree?
Oonoki: Hmmm... I think so? Ouch, my back!
Ei: It's big? Oh, where's Bee?
Gaara: A tree? I don't see those often...
Alliance: OMG! The kage! Finally!
Hashirama: Tsuna!
Tsunade: Grandfather, how are you alive?!
Hashiram: Edo tensei... but there's no time to talk, so I'll I'll explain everything very slowly! 




PikaCheeka said:


> Wait just a minute.
> 
> This sounds true but those phrases make me question it.


The eunuch village. 



RasenganSake said:


> Seems like Tsunade had to put on some lipstick. So maybe it's fake?


I think she looks better without it 
But she could borrow Mei's anti-getting her ass kicked lipstick 



thoughtful1 said:


> Title: 忍の意志 The will of the Shinobi
> 
> *Purely Sadistic* translated it


aka Whirling and Enduring 3


----------



## Sarry (Oct 2, 2013)

I was happy to see spoilers only to look the Gokages give another fake speech about some generic BS 

For some reason, they really get on my nerves.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

do tsunades tits look smaller?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually I'm curious what the gokage has to offer this time. I doubt Kishi would just trash them now, so it's possible Orochimaru buffed them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> do tsunades tits look smaller?


not enough chakra to sustain that size anymore


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 2, 2013)

Tsunades' boobs are blessed by the heavens.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 2, 2013)

With the amount of talking they do in this war, you would think they were holding a peace summit.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 2, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Not Obito lookin' like a little bitch; that can't be real.



But that was the realest part of the fake, obito always looks like a little bitch


----------



## xXHancockXx (Oct 2, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> Seems like Tsunade had to put on some lipstick. So maybe it's fake?



Doesn?t seem so. Look at the bottom panel...she does not have any lipstick on.

By the way, am I the only one to notice that Tsunade?s clothes are torn apart and we can see her belly? :amazed


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2013)

MP is probably so bored with the series they don't give enough shit to release a chap 



ghstwrld said:


> Not Obito lookin' like a little bitch; that can't be real.



You wanted to say looking like a God


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Actually I'm curious what the gokage has to offer this time. I doubt Kishi would just trash them now, so it's possible Orochimaru buffed them.



how? Oro is not a bijuu, I think they're just there to help the fodders stay alive.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like there's going to be more talking instead of action. This has to be the most boring war ever.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

R00t_Decision said:


> With the amount of talking they do in this war, you would think they were holding a peace summit.


This is just how parliament works in the ninja world.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> how? Oro is not a bijuu, I think they're just there to help the fodders stay alive.



Put some Zetsu or Hashirama's DNA inside Tsunade, so she can use her powers further closer to Hashirama's. Tsunade or Katsuyu sacrificed some of her chakra to rest of the gokage. Or Karin or Suigetsu.

Or Tsunade actually has SM  same as Hashirama, as hinted by Madara. Something could have happened during her near death state. 

Many possibilities about what could have happened off-panel.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 2, 2013)

From the dialogue in the spoiler pic, it sounds as if the five Kage may be preparing to re-Edo Tensei Itachi. 

But no, seriously, what generic-sounding, dragged-out BS. Literally that entire page could simply not have been drawn and the manga would not be missing anything. Kishi's pacing these days is so bad, and I'm so sick of his stupid Kubo-level abuse of the whole "Let's boost our morale by agreeing on an obvious course of action, team!" routine. Because that's what it has become- a routine. All the five Kage seem to do anymore is stand together or stack up in rows of close-up panels and verbally jack each other off. Yeah, they've become friends and they're determined to win; we get the point already.


----------



## Azula (Oct 2, 2013)

tsuande and oonoki receive chakra cloak and turn the shinju flower into dust


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

xXHancockXx said:


> By the way, am I the only one to notice that Tsunade?s clothes are torn apart and we can see her belly? :amazed


No you're not :sanji


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> From the dialogue in the spoiler pic, it sounds as if the five Kage may be preparing to re-Edo Tensei Itachi.
> 
> But no, seriously, what generic-sounding, dragged-out BS. Literally that entire page could simply not have been drawn and the manga would not be missing anything. Kishi's pacing these days is so bad, and I'm so sick of his stupid Kubo-level abuse of the whole "Let's boost our morale by agreeing on an obvious course of action, team!" routine. Because that's what it has become- a routine. All the five Kage seem to do anymore is stand together or stack up in rows of close-up panels and verbally jack each other off. Yeah, they've become friends and they're determined to win; we get the point already.



Kind of why I wasn't too excited to see them come back. They were only going to drag shit out more.


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 2, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

Well that was Thrillsville and a half.


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 2, 2013)

right in the jimmies


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

filler chapter, nothing happened


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

*Now we know why the chapter took a while to come out...*

well shit


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 2, 2013)

*worst chapter ever*

another chapter about..... friendship /chosen one stuff.....


----------



## kingcools (Oct 2, 2013)

*Thank you Naruto and...*

nothing else this chapter.
Well done Kishi, well done.


----------



## kiroisenko (Oct 2, 2013)

*The Official WTF 649 Another Setup Chapter Thread*

Nothing happened. We waited in vain.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 2, 2013)

*This chapter was a piece of shit*

Like seriously.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

It made Shikamaru less cool IMO.  

But it's cool for the NaruShika shippers


----------



## eurytus (Oct 2, 2013)

not a setup chapter, it's a filler chapter


----------



## Xin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Freddie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

the chapter was so pointless that we dont even have what to discuss


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2013)

Who needs plot progression when you can wank Nardo anyways?

Good chapter.


----------



## Rawri (Oct 2, 2013)

This was a disaster.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2013)

Shikamaru is safe! :33




'no matter how big this tree can be, it's small compared to the earth'  omgg

but Kakashi


----------



## Cave Jansen (Oct 2, 2013)

Good try on the thread thing Freddie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree though


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi at the end, yes!  Great chapter


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Naruto is truly a God among men.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 2, 2013)

*Terrible Chapter*

Why the fuck is this manga so cheesy now? This chapter was just bad beyond words.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow another period of declination. Chapters getting worse and worse. 
Fuck this, I can't understand how Kishi manages to do this...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I found it hilarious..
How many times we lll see Naruto in a flashback standing all alone and shit...


----------



## Doge (Oct 2, 2013)

*This chapter is pretty much My Little Ninja: Friendship is Magic.*

19 pages of useless drivel about how these guise werk together sooo well and how they iz gonna be sthuper good advizurs when they win da war.

Then one page of Kakashi fixing a wound and hopefully going to come back.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol i bet if it had Fagsuke doing something as equally lame you'd all be eating this shit up


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Nothing happened...*

Again... We just got the nteenth "Believe in nardo!" "Don't give up hope!" chapter.

Discuss


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Lol i bet if it had Fagsuke doing something as equally lame you'd all be eating this shit up



How mature, talking shit about people who don't like Naruto's load in their face as much as you do


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, well... at least there was some Hinata


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 2, 2013)

That's why we have One Piece, bro.


----------



## Sora (Oct 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Lol i bet if it had Fagsuke doing something as equally lame you'd all be eating this shit up



dude grow up
you need to admit  Naruto is cheesy
the character and the manga

so cheesy


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How mature, talking shit about people who don't like Naruto's load in their face as much as you do



lol i dont even like Nardo but its hilarious watching all the peoples jimmies being rustled.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you really comparing FiM to this crap?

Pls


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> That's why we have One Piece, bro.



Lelop.


----------



## Darth lelouch (Oct 2, 2013)

I really hope the manga end soon. This chapter is trash.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2013)

So bitching in every thread wasn't enough, you just HAD to make your own. lol okay then


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

next week naruto's birthday  this should be good

Yin kurama and yang kurama fusion FTW !


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Are you really comparing FiM to this crap?
> 
> Pls



I hate to agree but you are right. My little pony is much better then Naruto right now.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 2, 2013)

*"I want to suck Naruto by his side please!!!"*

Don't you think 15 pages on why they love Naruto is a bit too much? I hope they aren't gonna do that every single time the alliance feels depressed.... HO WAIT THEY ALREADY DID IT! 


At least we got ONE valuable information, Kakashi is coming back!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

The Naruto wankery is an endless stream


----------



## Doge (Oct 2, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> So vigorously defending the chapter in every thread wasn't enough, you just HAD to make your own. lol okay then



Fixed.

Clearly, only positive opinions on the manga are allowed here.  Everything that doesn't coincide with your kumbaya chant praising Naruto, Kishi, and the inspiration that's already been hit on enough is not deserving of being posted.

Please, you are doing the exact same thing as I am, but you're self justifying it solely because it's positive.  "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything" is a terrible thing to try to force, as it completely negates value on anything.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

*Today on NF...*


*Spoiler*: __ 












 But seriously. Meh chapter, but glad to see Shika pull through.

Right now though, im more interested in more Hashi era flashbacks. The two biggest questions i have, are

*who is that Kirimaru guy? I smell some juicy plot going on there, hopefully connected to Oro as many are predicting.

*And how the fuck did Hashi die! I reckon the other Kages gang banged him. I think that bastard Mizukage initiated it. I dont trust that sly bastard.


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2013)

Hashi era flashbacks were uninteresting the last time. Just two kids throwing stones and making piss jokes. I think we got an Izuna death in there  I think...


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

MoodyCos said:


> Hashi era flashbacks were uninteresting the last time. Just two kids throwing stones and making piss jokes. I think we got an Izuna death in there  I think...



The First Kage one was good...


----------



## Toonz (Oct 2, 2013)

One panel for kakashi...he better find something worth while in kamui land...kishi


----------



## Harbour (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, i still laught at Bee's/Ei's panel.
this

*-Lets go!
-Ok! Double Lariat Brother!*

Fuck, it was really funny.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2013)

I knew it!  I knew it!  Nothing happened this chapter but a response to Hashirama with Shikamaru and Naruto wanking, nevermind the rest of the soldiers Naruto didn't know so much because they didn't matter.


----------



## Smith D Roger (Oct 2, 2013)

0/10 Another Naruto wank chapter


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

lolKakashi, bro did you forget that your own student is one the best medics in the world and Naruto's chakra has healing abilities? Stitches, seriously?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 2, 2013)

Now Naruto can decide who lives just by his will and feelings? So, he's basically God now. What an awful chapter.

Tired of the standing around and queer pep talks. FIGHT ALREADY.


----------



## nmwn93 (Oct 2, 2013)

*really liked 649 alot of good parts and build up*

*GO READ CHAPTER 649 before reading any further*


man this one was cool. the whole thing setting up naruto and shikamaru's "brotherhood" relationship. some people think the whole 9tails chakra stole sakuras thunder when it came to healing shikamaru. nah I don't think so. . in fact if anyone stole sakuras thunder it was Tsunade who healed shikamaru to 100% in a TAP. but the whole master student thing when Tsunade gave sakura the pat on the head that was cool. 

and like I thought my dude Kakashi is alive sewing his wounds up like a boss,. and idk why but the whole grandfather granddaughter thing with Tsunade and the 1st is cool to me I hope we can see a really good fight next week. 

I am holding out for a team hiruzen return (hiruzen plus the sannin) but Idk that may never happen  oh well lol


----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2013)

I liked this chapter, because Tsunade and that cute pat on Sakura, Sakura saing Shikamaru, Kakashi 's cute abs, Kakashi just in general <3. But, the chapter is just yet another in a long string of 'eh go alliance'. I'll forgive it because now, we have all of them anyway, so that's cool. They may do something now.

Naruto and Sasuke almost made me puke. I liked Evangelion, I still have a nice feeling for it. But seeing that panel with them looking like Evas pissed me off. This is not Eva. This isn't mecha anime. This is why I loath Kurama mode and Perfect Susano. The fuck is this.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Preview

"Sasuke and Naruto finally get obito to... ?"


----------



## TobiSO6P (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't worry everyone, calm down... One Piece is out and it's EPIC!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2013)

Previews are so lulzworthy. Sasuke and Orochimaru did nothing this week.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Preview
> 
> "Sasuke and Naruto finally get obito to... ?"


-
...forget Rin


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> Don't worry everyone, calm down... One Piece is out and it's EPIC!


Amen to that. The week is saved.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 2, 2013)

yet another "wah-wah" chapter from Kishimoto that was not needed at all


----------



## takL (Oct 2, 2013)

i say this for the first time about the manga but....wtf is this chap? 
i know naruto is the hero and the manga revolves around him....no need to pound that  into our heads using every charas mouth again and again. 



Utakata said:


> The First Kage one was good...



hashs flashback arc was the best written one so far...


----------



## Rai (Oct 2, 2013)

No Minato = shit chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> lolKakashi, bro did you forget that your own student is one the best medics in the world and Naruto's chakra has healing abilities? Stitches, seriously?



Again, he had no ability to return. "I'll be able to come back soon.." implies he hasn't even been able to use Kamui to return at all to start with, which means he can only rely on healing himself.

:/


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 2, 2013)

Kishi is wiping his ass of tears and thats how he is doing the manga now. Fuck. I'm going to try and give this a long break. Maybe it will pick up. I hope it doesn't and Kishi shoots himself or something.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 2, 2013)

The only chapter that actually made me furious. This was horrible. Plain and simple.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2013)

What happened to Sakura's gloves?  And where the hell did Sai come from?


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2013)

This manga is fucking awful.  This was just...fucking awful.  It's clear Kishi just wants to be done with this.  He can't put any heart in it the way Araki could with JoJo.  It has gone from reading a chapter to reading a train wreck.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 2, 2013)

I would strongly recommend not re-reading/watching part 1. I'm in the middle of the chuunin exams arc and going from something like that to something like this just makes it even worse.


----------



## takL (Oct 2, 2013)

well i like part 2 more than part 1....but



A Soggy Cactus said:


> The only chapter that actually made me furious. This was horrible. Plain and simple.



same here. ive never had complained about any naruto chap but this one. 
i understand shikamaru had to say those words Lord Ignoble was happy to hear those, 
but when repeated by so many other charas....the redundancy put the readers off


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> This manga is fucking awful.  This was just...fucking awful.  It's clear Kishi just wants to be done with this.  He can't put any heart in it the way *Araki could with JoJo*.  It has gone from reading a chapter to reading a train wreck.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 2, 2013)

takL said:


> well i like part 2 more than part 1....but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's been a lot of redundancy lately  I think I have whiplash from the number of times the Alliance has been inspired/motivated/pep-talked one chapter after another.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2013)

The ONLY good thing Kishimoto has done to date was his rendition of Giorno Giovanna.


----------



## takL (Oct 2, 2013)

ninjaneko said:


> There's been a lot of redundancy lately  I think I have whiplash from the number of times the Alliance has been inspired/motivated/pep-talked one chapter after another.



ive been ok with the loop till this particular chap dedicated to naruto wank ....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Mael said:


> The ONLY good thing Kishimoto has done to date was his rendition of Giorno Giovanna.



It pretty much confirms Kishi doesn't care about his own series. Wasted potential.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

Perhaps this chapter was to prepare is for Narutos big chapter for his birthday next week(not a good enough reason for this mediocre chapter).
Its a set up for Naruto having a big chapter for him,like perhaps getting the other half of the kyubii and becoming a complete Jin.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 2, 2013)

takL said:


> ive been ok with the loop till this particular chap dedicated to naruto wank ....


YMMV. I hit my limit a few chapters ago. To quote myself: 





> I'm a big fan of Naruto and Sasuke and even I'm sick of the hype, praise, and blunt comparisons [to Hashi/Mads/etc].



While I understand it from the POV of telling an "epic" and trying to push the ninjutsu concept as far as possible before the end, I think part of my problem with how crazy god-like they've become* is that before, my imagination could run wild with potential situations and strategic battles. Now it's like only a giant, world-swallowing dragon from outer space could possibly give either Naruto or Sasuke a hard time. That's...less fun.


*Aside from making everyone else look pathetic/useless and the unnecessary amount of worship. Now I certainly don't mind my boy getting his comeuppance, and I'm glad they recognize him as a future leader, but there's a point where you gotta move on with the plot.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2013)

vered said:


> Perhaps this chapter was to prepare is for Narutos big chapter for his birthday next week(not a good enough reason for this mediocre chapter).
> Its a set up for Naruto having a big chapter for him,like perhaps getting the other half of the kyubii and becoming a complete Jin.



It doesn't stop it from making it utter garbage.  This was awful...and there's no justification for it.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Oct 2, 2013)

I loved this chapter. Shikamaru saying upfront he will be Naruto's top advisor. That's too awesome for words. It honestly is. I feel it makes a lot of sense to showcase exactly what Kishi is right now. Showcase the power Naruto wields, the strength of his will. Even while so focused on a fight at that level, he's still subconsciously doing whatever he can to save his friend's lives. Seriously, this kid is one of the greatest ninjas to ever live, and he continues to showcase this in in so many subtle, yet amazingly impressive ways.

This chapter is one that needed to be shown. The kages of this generation needed to be shown united on the battlefield commanding their various troops  That's the only way to ever truly see the full power of a village. How do the various ninjas below the current Kage perform or vice versa when the Kage fights alongside them all.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I loved this chapter. Shikamaru saying upfront he will be Naruto's top advisor. That's too awesome for words. It honestly is. I feel it makes a lot of sense to showcase exactly what Kishi is right now. Showcase the power Naruto wields, the strength of his will. Even while so focused on a fight at that level, he's still subconsciously doing whatever he can to save his friend's lives. Seriously, this kid is one of the greatest ninjas to ever live, and he continues to showcase this in in so many subtle, yet amazingly impressive ways.
> 
> This chapter is one that needed to be shown. The kages of this generation needed to be shown united on the battlefield commanding their various troops  That's the only way to ever truly see the full power of a village. How do the various ninjas below the current Kage perform or vice versa when the Kage fights alongside them all.



My advice, sonny, is to start reading better manga.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 2, 2013)

What got me excited about this chapter, Kakashi 

More Kakashi panels, c'mon Kishi!!!


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2013)

Btw this is what Kishi made that is infinitely better than this chapter:


Why?  Because it was a character and plot Hirohiko Araki made.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

its like Luiz said. Imagine if you get the latest takoubons to read in a roll...you might start to notice so much repetition that it makes the manga awful.

Its almost as if Kishi is lost with the manga. Many of us can actually write way better chapters than this and the history doesnt even belong to us...


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2013)

ae wjake faewlk4e we


KAKASHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just glad we got to see him again this chapter, 649, even if it was only for two panels.
STITCHING HIMSELF!
I MUST STEAL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Xeros said:


> What got me excited about this chapter, Kakashi
> 
> More Kakashi panels, c'mon Kishi!!!



Same. Still excited from seeing him in two panels.
And his abs........ mmmm..... 
hehe


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2013)

takL said:


> well i like part 2 more than part 1....but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And every character that does it sacrifies a good part of themselves.

So many are being destroyed for the sake of reminding us over and over how great Naruto is.

Yea. We get it. He's the hero. I don't know how anyone can think this tripe is good writing. If an author has to forcefeed us how heroic and amazing the hero is week after week, he is a badly written hero.


----------



## takL (Oct 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And every character that does it sacrifies a good part of themselves.
> 
> So many are being destroyed for the sake of reminding us over and over how great Naruto is.
> 
> Yea. We get it. He's the hero. I don't know how anyone can think this tripe is good writing. If an author has to forcefeed us how heroic and amazing the hero is week after week, he is a badly written hero.



wait... even with kish this is too cheesy.
now i started to suspect...that thered be a huge turnover waiting ahead? thats why one last huge naruto wank?


----------



## eurytus (Oct 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And every character that does it sacrifies a good part of themselves.
> 
> So many are being destroyed for the sake of reminding us over and over how great Naruto is.
> 
> Yea. We get it. He's the hero. I don't know how anyone can think this tripe is good writing. If an author has to forcefeed us how heroic and amazing the hero is week after week, he is a badly written hero.



there's nothing left of Naruto's character beside his status as the hero. His character development finished at the Pein arc. And Kishi doesn't care about secondary characters' development or consistency, they're reduced to either comic relief or wankers.

Konoha 11 look freaking retarded, they're already thinking about hokage and advisers AFTER the war, are you so sure you will survive the war? there's no sense of urgency, the characters don't act like they're fighting for their lives, they act like this is some high school reunion.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 3, 2013)

eurytus said:


> there's nothing left of Naruto's character beside his status as the hero. His character development finished at the Pein arc. And Kishi doesn't care about secondary characters' development or consistency, they're reduced to either comic relief or wankers.
> 
> Konoha 11 look freaking retarded, they're already thinking about hokage and advisers AFTER the war, are you so sure you will survive the war? there's no sense of urgency, the characters don't act like they're fighting for their lives, they act like this is some high school reunion.



Haha for sure. Some highschool reunion.  Soooo kawaii!


----------



## Xeros (Oct 3, 2013)

Kakashi will come out of the Kamui Dimension with fresh new EMS. His new powerup will allow him to simultaneously use Kamui and Amaterasu in one eye.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 5, 2013)

takL said:


> wait... even with kish this is too cheesy.
> now i started to suspect...that thered be a huge turnover waiting ahead? thats why one last huge naruto wank?


you got into my head, i am suspecting the same thing.

this could be a bad omen. Everybody realize, get overly attached...and then, BAM.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2013)

takL said:


> wait... even with kish this is too cheesy.
> now i started to suspect...that thered be a huge turnover waiting ahead? thats why one last huge naruto wank?



i know it sounds stupid but i think naruto might die for a short while and kakashi TNJs obito into reviving him 

or MOP next chapter but what i say could happen


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe Naruto will get revived by the bijuus


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Maybe Naruto will get revived by the bijuus


or... rennigan sauske :0


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> or... rennigan sauske :0


.......



If Naruto is trying to do everything by himself, it might have some consequence.

I could see it happening:

- The alliance get their last moment recognizing Naruto and how important he is for them.

- Naruto, for not listening to Itachi's warning, could get killed by Obito.

- Sasuke, seeing Naruto die, gets into despair and lets his feelings leak through the jutsu. So the alliance realize how he feels towards everything.

- Seeing Naruto die could push Sasuke over the edge to awake rinnegan, because Obito for some reason wanted Sasuke to fight Naruto to "stimulate him" for something, this could be a way to awake it, and would explain Obito's plan.

- then Sasuke decides to revive Naruto with rinne tensei. 

- Sasuke dies, Naruto is revived, then Naruto wont accept it and will try to revive Sasuke. This could be when the bijuus come in.

If something like this happens...it will solidify NaruSasu storyline as Romeo and Juliet, with a twist .


----------



## eurytus (Oct 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> i know it sounds stupid but i think naruto might die for a short while and kakashi TNJs obito into reviving him
> 
> or MOP next chapter but what i say could happen



but Kakashi already had his chance to TnJ obito and he gave up on him


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2013)

eurytus said:


> but Kakashi already had his chance to TnJ obito and he gave up on him



in a GOOD story, that would be the case 

character regression is very common in naruto. case in point, naruto, sasuke, and sakura in the past few chapters.

and i don't believe kakashi gave up on him regardless of what he says. the fact that kishi didn't kill kakashi and saved him tell now should tell you something.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> in a GOOD story, that would be the case
> 
> character regression is very common in naruto. case in point, naruto, sasuke, and sakura in the past few chapters.
> 
> and i don't believe kakashi gave up on him regardless of what he says. the fact that kishi didn't kill kakashi and saved him tell now should tell you something.



it's not like Kishi has the balls to kill anyone, but yeah I agree Kakashi might pull a obito, saying he gave up, then do something contradictory.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2013)

ahem.... some of the lines from the raw.

A: from our time onwards.... talks for that dream will be no longer needed, it appears. 
...isn't it true?
may: ...that's so.
O-noki: of course it is. 
But we have to win this first or that won't be fulfilled either!
Gaara: What Tsuchikage said. ...we can't afford another defeat.
Tsunade: OK! now we spread and take command!
And bring out the maximum power of the shinobi alliance!
that's essentially what 5kages should do.  

5 kages: disperse! 

Obito: So you don't mind (losing life)....

Shikamaru in his mind: Naruto...really, you are always like this...always push yourself so fucking hard
Shikamaru in his mind: .. like without bounds for us... 
Because you haven't cut corners or compromised when it comes to (protecting) us... 
Shikamaru in his mind: when in front of you...now i cant stay lazy either, you know. 
Shikamaru: sry dad... i shouldn't go there yet...so naruto says
Sakura: Shikamaru, don't speak now!
I'll never let you die!!
cos Naruto...and everyone needs you!!

Sakura: Tsunade-sama!
Sakura:! 
Tsunade: You did good...
Tsunade: ma lord grandpa... my apologies
Hash: O’Tsuna, Don't apologize.

Hash: I had my grandchildren's generation still saddled with problems. 
I'm the one who is shiftless. 
Tsunade: then again the thoughts and dreams of you, lord grandpa, have also been passed down to your grandchildren's generation...and will be to the future generations. ......  ...yes...
Naruto: woooo!!
Tsunade: that's called the will of fire.
Hash: ...good! while the fellow is preoccupied with fighting, we shall fall the big tree. 

Raikage to himself: apparently those who to be hokage like to kneel and bow but...
That might be one of effective actions to express feelings and their strength.  

May: (for my pride) as a woman...  I can't be late for battle as I am for the other thing(=marriage)... 

Gaara to himself: ...Naruto... now you've truly...become what the world needs.   
Gaara to himself: that’s what we (you and me) wanted to be. 
And this way, we’ll save the world, Naruto!!
Gaara: everybody follow me!!

Hash in his mind:* ...Your(=narutos) past... is coming in (to my head) through them.* (them =those who know Naruto's past, ie Konoha 11, Gaara, Raikage etc)
Hash in his mind: Naruto Uzumaki... now... you are unifying them.
The stormy life of yours made who you're now and....
Hash in his mind: The way of (/approach to) life of yours provided their hearts with hope for the future!
Hash: pursue our hope for the future―-
Off we GO!


----------

